# GoodBye and Thank You



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

When I graduated from college in 1996... I moved back in with my parents (my wedding was being planned).
Part of the arrangement was that I would buy the DirecTV hardware, if they pay for the service plan.

Since then... I have been a DirecTV customer.

Around Christmas 2000... My mother purchased a 40hr Philips SA TiVo for me.
Which I paired up with an RCA DirecTV receiver box. Probably a few days later, I found www.tivocommunity.com.

From there, I started to learn more... absorb...
Not just about TiVo and DVR...
Not just about how DirecTV technology worked...
Not just about how the Internet Forum world worked...
But also how important all of that combined played out...

Being a fast typer, someone that liked to stay busy. I continued to play a role in those communities... helping known and anonymous user...
Then an opportunity opened up... get on the early pre-order for the HR10-250... and from a vendor that I already knew because of a great experience when purchasing my first HD STB.

Then a few weeks later, there was an article about the DTiVo R10... and that vendor asked me to do a "review" of it...
Which I did... and enjoyed doing... And then that somehow moved me to a different level in the community...
I had a name and now a voice that was slightly heard.

Then the R15 was announced... and quickly I jumped on the chance to do a review of it, as it was going to be "different".
That difference poised a conflict of interest for that R15 discussion to continue at TCF..

After some searching and looking for a new "home" for it... Chris welcomed me in at DBSTalk.com


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So there was soon an R15 forum.... dedicated to talk about this new "non-TiVo" DVR...
There were not many people that had one yet... but everyone was intrested in it.
I spent a lot of time... testing, trying things out... answer questions for total internet strangers.

Discussion threads... about features and differences, things that worked... things that didn't work.
I did it for some strange reason, that I figured out in June of 2006 (talk about that later).
But I did it... and I think I did it well.

Then Donnie Byrd a moderator here at DBSTalk, had this crazy idea... to ask me to join the staff here.
I accepted as I thought it was kinda cool... reminded me of co-sysop days back when I was a teenager.

In the later portion of the year... I had my first non-customer communication with DirecTV.
At that moment, a major chapter in my life so far... started.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DirecTV was intrested in communicating with the users here at DBSTalk and the internet.
They saw the potential and wanted to give it a try. So working through me, I was able to gather information from the users.. and ask questions and get answers for questions being asked.
At times there were times where I would let very active users know there was a software update in the stream... if they wanted to try it out...

That was going pretty well..... but the news and discussions of the HD versions of the DVR were starting...
Everyone wanted to know what was going to go on with the MPEG-4 compatible HD DVR.... And I did have some answers... but couldn't share them...
Not yet at least.

April 28, 2006... the worst day in my life so far.
I had just started my new job... big step for my family... everything was going great...
Get a phone call at work, that my father had collapsed earlier in the day and was at the hospital.

Between the time the call... and the time I got to the hospital...
He died. I didn't get to say goodbye... I didn't get to tell him one last time I loved him..
The man who had a sweet tooth for new "toys"... the man that brought home a $2000+ Zenith Pop-Top BETA-II machine...
The man that spent $3000+ so I could have an Apple IIe in the house...
The man that tought me to help people... just because... was gone.

My life changed that day... After that hellish week.. I came back here to DBSTalk with a different look on things.
But when my good friend Donnie had opened a thread to tell you all what had happened... I couldn't believe what transpired afterwards.
Post after Post... hundreds of PM's... for absolute strangers, who wouldn't have known me from any other person on the street..
Were sending their condolenses... It was absolutely shocking to me... It was like going back "home" and hanging out with all your friends.

DBSTalk was an escape for me at that time... but also was a major reason on why I was able to get through everything.
And that event in my life, followed by my stress-induced "heart attack" that June, made me realize something.... This is what I was too do.

My Dad helped a lot of people in his life... in person.. He would pick up people from the airport, go out late at night to help a friend out of a snow ditch...
He was an insurance sales man with a heart, and helped people not get taken advantage and use the system... to help them.
He gave his time and his energy to a lot of people.... And that is what I did... 
Just in a different way.... I was out here, helping you all... thousands... get your answers, get problems solved... and evenutally... make a difference.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So August 2006... the First Look of the HR20... the long awaited HR20...
The internet pressured... where is it... the "delayed" box... was finally ready for it's unveiling...
So it was released... and then that... was that... Many of you didn't know about DBSTalk to that moment...
But you did shortly after...

You came as guests... new subscribers.. people intrested in this new box...
Questions asked, answered... long days and nights... just going full tilt... It was great... It was rewarding... It was tiring.
At the time... it was just me with the HR20.. Donnie and Clint were still watching and maintaining the R15 world... while I focused on the HR20...
Crazy Crazy... but I got through it... More people joined that had the unit... they were able to answer questions...
And post issues, and trends and this new unit... well the shine wore off...

Where was OTA... What was that network port for... all sorts of things.

So by this point, the DirecTV people knew what they had here at DBSTalk... They knew they could trust me.
After several weeks of kicking the idea around with one DirecTV individual... The decision was made.
I would make an announcement to the entire public forum... not just individuals... that a new software version would be made available.
Santa I -- The release that brought OTA, and the release that showed that this process would work.

So there was the first crazy night/day for Santa I, then Santa II... Elvis, Raven, Benz... This was going to work.
So... I talked with the DirecTV contact and jointly decided that this is a process that should stick around and become a little more formal.
I forgot the name they wanted to call it, but just not "Beta Test".... I came up with the name Cutting Edge... Bleading Edge didn't sound right, but it was generally the term used when using the latest and greatest.
This eventually took a natural shorten version of the CE. 

The official start of the CE.....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Shortly after we got a new moderator... Tom... Tom helped keep my work load down, while I was busy doing some private first looks.
The first SWM-5 then the SWM-8... Starting that first field trial, with the SWM-5's... 
The HR20-100 in piano black...
Then the HUMAX LCD (which I had an opportunity to do back in 2006, but had to decline due to a conflict of intrest)
Then the Samsung Fliptop...
Then the H21 field trial... 
It was an awsome ride... each review/trial, new CE... brought intrest to DBSTalk... and to DirecTV.
This CE process and the opportunity to help change a unit for everyone out there... was very appealing and rewarding.

We recently added Doug and Stuart to the Mod ranks at this point... two guys that had been around for a while... and showed they had the stuff.
More field trials (I have lost track of how many we have done now)...

I kinda sat up on the top... watched over this "entity" that grew... it is amazing when I look back at what it was.. .and what it is...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It wasn't all "cream and cherries" though. 
There have been down times... there have been users that decided to take it to a personal level.
I was stalked once, when someone wanted to prove that I was lying.
A hate site was created about DBSTalk and me.
A few users felt it necessary to constantly join and re-join, just to attack me with false statements... that I proved over and over again were false.
There were only a few times that I snapped out a bit... and thought of leaving...
But overall... those times were often short lived, by getting messages from others telling me to forget them... and simply saying thanks for what I have offered to them.

It is amazing what a simple thank you does for a guy's confidence...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

So why all of this... well...

I am leaving... not just DBSTalk, but the forum/blog world as a whole.
I have made a very important decision for myself and my family...
I am making a major career change..

That decision also carries a big downside... It carries a conflict of interest.
And thus... I can not continue in the DBSTalk Moderator role... nor as the role I served with communicating information about DirecTV.
I also can't continue helping... I have to almost go cold turkey...

Effective today (For the most part)..

Over the last several weeks.... I have been preparing for this.
Mike D'Angelo was added to the staff...
Doug and Stuart have taken on some new roles.
Tom has gotten a lot more involved with the actuall CE communications (as did Doug and Stuart).

The CE program is as strong as it ever has been....
Even though I am leaving, the CE program is not... it will continue... and should not skip a beat.

DBSTalk is not going to stop being your source for DirecTV information...
It will remain that way... I've made sure of that... or I wouldn't be leaving..

DBSTalk and the CE process is more then just "me"... it is all of you.. you make DBSTalk and the CE process what it is...
Don't let anyone tell you other wise... I am just one guy... dug the first footing... it has grown since then because of all the people involved.

DBSTalk will still be the official home of the CE process... it always has been
DBStalk is still going to be communicating with DirecTV... on issues, ideas, field trials, new things...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As for me... 
This has been an absolutely amazing chapter in my life... without... this new opportunity for me would never have been.
I have all of you to thank for that... I have all of you to thank for the ulcer I know have (just kidding).

But there are a few individuals that have to be thanked specifically.

-) David Bott... for creating www.tivocommunity.com where I got introduced to this world.
-) Robert from ValueElectronics... for getting me that HR10-250, R10, and R15 to do the very first reviews
-) Chis Blount... for extending an invite to have my R15 discussions here at DBSTalk
-) Donnie Byrd... for asking me to be a mod..
-) Clint, Tom, Doug, Stuart... for helping carry the load in the DirecTV forums.
-) The other DBSTalk staff members... for helping me learn how to moderate and have my back when necessary

-) My anonymous initial contact at DirecTV... I glad that I didn't let you down.

-) My dad... for providing me with opportunities at a very young age, that a lot of kids didn't have.
And for teaching me the importance of helping, without expecting anything back... (and for a lot more)
-) My mom... for teaching me the importance of just being a good person, and letting things go.

-) My wife... my wife... my wife... you all can not imagine what a saint she has been with me on all of this.
Constant changing equipment, new software versions, late night here on the forum... bring the laptop to my inlaws to be here...
ect... ect... ect...
-) My son... who will soon learn that having more time with dad... isn't necessarily a good thing.. 
-) My soon to be daughter (August 2008)... for giving me a reason to take a risk, and take this new opportunity...

And lastly... each and everyone of you that has logged in... even if you never posted a message...
Both good and bad messages... Even the attacks.. and the low blows... those too have helped me grown in this role.

I am going to miss this aspect of my life...
It is going to be hard for me not to post, I am probably never going to stop reading...

So as a last message to everyone:
-) They are listening... don't stop complaining... just do it constructively... 
-) Be true to yourself and be good to one another... this is a community, not a barroom...
-) Keep the CE alive by participating... giving feedback... giving ideas

Bye.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Best wishes to you and your family Earl. I truly enjoyed our interactions here. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Good bye Earl, 

All the users here will miss you. Everyone jere appreciates allyou do and did. Good luck with your new life. I hope it gives you everything you want. Enjoy your family. Good luck!!!!


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

You'll be missed,
Thanks for everything & Good luck!!


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot Earl - your efforts were much appreciated.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Well Earl, I sincerely hope that all goes well for you in your future endeavors, you have been an invaluable resource for the entire forum community here and will be completely and absolutely missed. Please make sure that you check in occasionally and let us know how you are doing. Be well.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you for all that you have done. I wish you well in whatever endeavor you're now starting. You've made lots of friends that you'll never meet, but we're all grateful for knowing you.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for everything Earl, and Good Luck!


----------



## bluesman40220 (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck in all future endeavors! You will be sorely missed, but not forgotten.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! You will be greatly missed here, but I'm sure that DBSTalk and CE will continue on just fine because of the groundwork you have done. My sincere condolences on the loss of your father (I still painfully remember the day my Dad passed away nearly 40 years ago) and my best wishes that all goes well for you and your family.

Bob


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl, I'm proud to call you a friend. I can't thank you enough for all you've done for me and for DBSTalk.com. 

I can't think of a smilie big enough to tell you what a great job you've done here.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Best wishes to you Earl .. You will be missed .. I thank you for the great opportunity that you have afforded me personally and I'm very appreciative of the program that you have created here.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Best wishes in the new endeavor Earl. Things won't quite be the same around here without you.


----------



## PWenger (Jan 24, 2003)

I am more a "lurker" than a "poster", but I always knew when I saw your name on a post, it would be information you could count on. You have always been a true class act, sir, and I have no doubt you will thrive in whatever you do. And that is from someone who has never forgiven Chicago for the "Fog Bowl"...:lol:


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Just joined up recently but some how I'm sure the place won't be the same. It will go on and continue to flourish but it won't be the same with out ya.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

WOW.....I'm sorry to see you go. The best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Bye Earl and good luck!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck to you Earl.

I was faced with having to make a major career change not too long ago, and fortunately I didn't have to. I have some idea what you are going through, and I am sure it isn't easy.

I would like to add just a touch of humor in this thread, and perhaps even make you smile... Can I have all of your old DTV equipment?!?!  I know I know you still use it... Was just joking .


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you Earl for everything you have done!!! Good luck with your new path and I hope everything works out for the best for you.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Best of luck Earl! You've got a tremendous crew in-place to carry this forum forward, but you will be missed!
[edit] Thank You! I can't believe I forgot to say that when this forum has meant so much to me and my DirecTV education!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Best of luck to you, Earl. You've been a great influence to me and I can't thank you enough for everything you've done. If you're ever in the Dallas area, our home is open to you.


----------



## tom4878 (Jul 25, 2007)

thank you so very much.. this forum and you specifically have helped me enjoy my entertainement choices so much.. you have given me and all of us such detailed information at some incredible costs to your own personal time.... you will be missed


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Earl,

Good luck in your future initiatives. Thank you for all the HARD work you have put in!

You will be missed.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

Good bye, Earl, and good luck.

<Gives Earl a internet hug>


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

Best wishes, Earl. You will be missed. Good luck.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Very sorry to see you leave DBSTALK.COM, Earl.

I think it goes without saying that there are many, many people (including me) that you have helped with their DirecTV experience and the CE program who are going to miss you.

Good luck in your new venture!!


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

You're going to leave a big hole to fill. Good luck on your new journey.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

What is conflict of interest, if you don't mind answering Earl? Just curious! Regardless, best of luck to you & thanks for all that you have done for this forum and Directv users!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

:crying_sa Good bye Earl. It has been a pleasure getting to know you and you will be greatly missed. I truly valued your input. Good Luck in the next chapter of your life and you will always be welcomed back with open arms if you ever decide to come back. Also, best of luck on your soon to be daughter and I hope you keep reading post and I will keep you updated on my soon to be daughter or son. I will know in about 4 weeks.  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## shadyB (Sep 12, 2006)

Good luck at your new opportunity. Thank you for all the great information that you provided over the years.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Good luck in whatever you decide to take on!


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

Best of luck Earl! Putting your family first can never be the wrong decision. Your expertise will be missed!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Our deepest condolences go out to you and your family for your loss Earl.Thank you very much for sharing your many thoughts,insights and information in the DBS community.We wish you nothing but the very best in your future journeys and endeavors.Perhaps you can drop by from time to time to say hello to everyone in the forums and let us know how things are going for you and yours.
Goodbye and best of luck to you Earl,you will be missed.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Thank you Earl. You have been a big part of my DirecTV "life" and I hope you do come by and stick your head in the door from time to time. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Good luck, and this one's for you!


----------



## blusgtone (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Earl!!!!!!!! Hang in there.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cforrest said:


> What is conflict of interest, if you don't mind answering Earl? Just curious! Regardless, best of luck to you & thanks for all that you have done for this forum and Directv users!


He's going over to the dark side--working for the NDCIFBIA, super secret part of the US Government. He's designing the new receivers for reading peoples minds thru the mylar lined, tinfoil hats. 

Oops, this post might be ----redacted---- :eek2:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

cforrest said:


> What is conflict of interest, if you don't mind answering Earl? Just curious! Regardless, best of luck to you & thanks for all that you have done for this forum and Directv users!


I'm sure if he could it would have been in is OP, but we all have a good idea who his new employer is.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Good Luck, Earl!

I have enjoyed the reviews and the CE guidance.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you Earl for everything you have done. You will be missed


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

Earl good luck.I have enjoyed reading your posts and have learned alot in the short time i have been here,thanks


----------



## BK EH (Oct 3, 2005)

Best of luck, Earl!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl, I can't thank you enough for the information you've shared here both before and after I've joined, and for the manner in which you conduct yourself online in the face of sometimes nasty personal responses to you. I especially want to thank you for your work in the CE program.

I wish you, your wife, son, and future daughter the best and hope your conflict of interest is not so "conflicting" .... I'm sure it will turn out to be one of the best moves you've ever made and hope your entire family benefits.

Best wishes, and hope to see you online some day!


----------



## john_fl (Aug 20, 2006)

WOW...I'm coming out of lurkdome to say thanks for all your help to us over the years, even with my R10...Good Luck...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl... you will definitely be missed sir... thank you for everything you have done here... I wish you and your family the best of luck in the future...


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks for all your help with the start up of the HR20. Best of luck with the new position and the newly found time with your family.


----------



## zamzickles (Sep 21, 2007)

Whenever I needed the straight poop, your avatar was the place to find it. You will be missed.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> He's going over to the dark side--working for the NDCIFBIA, super secret part of the US Government. He's designing the new receivers for reading peoples minds thru the mylar lined, tinfoil hats.
> 
> Oops, this post might be ----redacted---- :eek2:


I knew it!

Seriously,

Good luck, Earl. After I sold my "forum" several years back I found myself sitting at a computer one Saturday morning around 5 AM (as usual). It then dawned on me...I don't have 1,500 emails to read...I don't have to read thousands of posts. It was strange...I went outside...saw the sun...moved to Florida...got married...had a son...whoa! (be careful out there it's dangerous!)

Best wishes in your new career and for the health and happiness of you and your family.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you Earl for making it possible for such an informed bunch of people to assemble here and share their wealth of information. Myself, and I am sure many, many others, have learned more than I ever thought would be possible. Thank you again and good luck to you and your family.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you Earl for all the help you have given, and advice you have provided, you are truly an icon in this community, and will almost certainly one day become a legend. I pray that whatever path you have chosen brings you and your family nothing but happiness and serenity. May God bless you for all you have done.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

zamzickles said:


> Whenever I needed the straight poop, your avatar was the place to find it. You will be missed.


Sometime next month, we'll have an Avatar retirement and Hall of Fame ceremony so you'll still be able to see it.

Alas, nothing will fill 28k posts in a bit over two years. And Earl hadn't even peaked yet.

The "Santa Program" has evolved. It could not have happened without Earl and his unnamed friends.

That said, and always remember this, the CE program also could not have happened without all the wonderful, fantastic, helpful readers and contributors here at DBStalk. A huge Win-Win for everyone involved.

So Earl, thank you. DIRECTV, thank you. And DBStalk'ers, thank you.

Damn good job everyone. (sorry about the language.)
Tom


----------



## mikepax (Nov 11, 2005)

Earl, you will be missed here! Thanks again for all that you have done for us!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I read this with true sadness, but full of thanks for all of your contributions! Best wishes in your next life phase.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

:crying_sa

At first I checked my calendar. It isn't April 1st! This can't be true!!! ;-)

Good luck. See ya around (I hope) somewhere. 

And don't forget about us.....


and THANKS for EVERYTHING!


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Earl, I know you and I have butted heads over numerous discussions in the past but it was certainly never anything personal. I have always respected your opinion and the fact that you always seemed to have the inside scoop on the latest toys DirecTV had to offer. I have a tendency to play the Devil's advocate and hope that you never took anything I said personally, at least not anything negative.

I am truly sorry to hear about your Dad. He sounds like a great guy and the type of Dad most of us could only dream of having as a parent. Ironically, I lost my Dad right about the time I got into DirecTV back in '96 (not sure what that has to do with anything but there it is).

I had been a moderator at another forum for a short while so I know how time consuming it had to be for you. You've brought great insight to this forum and always approached every topic with a clear head, at least the ones I read.

You will definitely be missed, but I certainly understand your reasons for leaving. Be with your family and enjoy them for the short time you will all have together. The kids grow up so fast it will seem like a blur on down the road. Best wishes for you and your family and good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Data (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you for all the help and sacrifices you've made over the years to help all the thousands of people you have Earl. Best to you and your family in all that you do.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

Earl, I just want to say that you will definally be missed and Thank you very much for everything you have helped me with over the past few years. I want to wish you the best of luck in your new career and hope you like it and best wishes for the health and happiness of you and your family in the future.


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks Earl.

You're letter has inspired me. I need to spend less time in the computer room and more in the family room.


Will


----------



## gbubar (Feb 3, 2004)

Earl, you will be missed but never forgotten...Good Luck.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

You'll be missed here, I followed you over here from TCF......


----------



## mbailey (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for everything you have done. I am a Directv subscriber mostly due to what I have seen and learned from you and this forum. Best of luck.


----------



## sojourn (Jan 29, 2004)

You will be missed, but NEVER forgotten Earl!
Good luck & God bless.......


----------



## mike_augie (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl wow is all I can say ....I fell bad but greatful for you and this site..Its has been wonderfull in many ways....I am glad that you have done what you have for ALL of us and given us a link between "us and "them....and I am sure the many nights and days responding and making sure things happen the way they have...good luck and god bless...you will be missed


----------



## bsboggs (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been here a short time but you have helped me tremendously. Thank you.
Nothing more important than family. Fare well.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Earl,

In no small part, DBSTalk and you in particular were some of the influences that got me to be more than just a passive DirecTV subscriber.

You will be missed. 

Fair Winds And Following Seas.

Mike


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

Thank you very much for your efforts Earl


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Best wishes to you and your family Earl. Thank you for all that you have done for us. YOU WILL BE MISSED.


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Can't wait for the Movie to come out Earl! :-D


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for everything Earl , we all wish you well !


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl,

Thanks for everything you've done for each and every one of us. We really appreciate it.

Good luck with your new daughter and good luck with everything you do in the future!

We'll miss you...


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Please say it isn't so 

Really, I wish you all the best Earl and hope you future endeavors go well. Like others I greatly appreciate all you've done to keep the record straight when it comes to DirecTV related information.

May your future be bright.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

Earl you will be missed. Your amazing contributions to DVR-orientated community are always and will always be appreciated. You are the reason why I ever stumbled onto DBSTalk and why I was so much more comfortable shifting from TiVos to DirecTV boxes.

Your selfless involvement ran deep here, and it will be missed.


----------



## Charlutz (Jul 30, 2007)

Good luck brotha. I am probably anonymous to you, but you should know your posts have helped me for years, first at TCF and now here. I am the answer man for all of my neighbors with directv dvrs thanks to the forum and you.


----------



## John4924 (Mar 19, 2007)

All the best to you and your family, Earl. You will be missed. I have thoroughly enjoyed being a part of dbstalk, and you and the rest of the mods are simply fantastic! Do enjoy your family and watch them grow. I know my two grandchildren are the light of my life, and my prayer is one day you will experience this joy.


----------



## inothome (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your help and best of luck!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for everything, Earl and good luck!! Class Act!


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks a million, and good luck!


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Earl:

You are truly one of the good guys! Much continued success in your new endevor and health and happiness in your life.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

When you read ~30 posts per day from someone, you really feel you know them pretty well, so yes, we all feel like we've truly lost a close friend. We wish you all the best in your multiple new endeavors - job and family. We know you'll deal with the challenges of the future with all the fair-minded tenacity we'll all miss greatly around here. And you are certainly correct that things here are in very good hands. Good luck!


----------



## feschiver (Dec 19, 2006)

Been nice reading your comments Engoy your new job and most of all enjoy your family whenever you can.


----------



## TJFriday (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks, Earl! Good luck!


----------



## svcguy (Apr 5, 2007)

Best of luck, Earl! Chicagoland ISP's are rejoicing as we speak!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

All the best, big guy! I'm hopeful whatever new path you've chosen is one that will bring you personal and professional satisfaction. And if it allows you to spend more time with your family, it's definitely a win-win. Warmest regards, /steve


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

What else is left to say? Live free and prosper. 

Rich


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

**** luck Earl, and take care.


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck Mr. Bonovich


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Good luck to you Earl and many thanks for what you have done for this site.


----------



## shollowa74 (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for all of your assistance here, you truly are a celebrity in my book. 

You did an outstanding job of helping this forum to instill a sense of civility in discussions and an unyielding desire to help those who want to learn and understand. 

Best of luck!


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

Earl, Good Bye and Good Luck! You will truly be missed!


----------



## sshams95 (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl, best wishes to you and your family. Thank you so much for the sacrifices and efforts you have made for all of us.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Earl has been an OUTSTANDING person both on and off this site for DBSTalk and the members. It is a great loss to us and the community but a great move for Earl and we are VERY, VERY thankful for the time he has put in here to help out.

Earl, you will always have a home and friends here.

Take care, keep safe, and congrats to you.


----------



## UPEngineer (Aug 9, 2004)

Earl,

Man what a decision to make! I found inspiration in your words about spending more time with family and less time online.

You, along with many others, started the ball rolling on an amazing thing and process and in the end, many, many, more reap the benefits.

I didn't know you personally but it seems like we have been like friends forever in a weird sort of way 

Good luck on the new chapter of your life and I wish you and your family the best!! 

Come back and see us sometime!


----------



## dbears (Sep 22, 2007)

Earl,

Beautiful and inspiring note. Thanks for all your hard work and keeping the spirit alive. Go Bears!

Mike (Da Bears)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

One more serious thing needs to be said from me. I often kid and have fun, yet occasionally the serious side can come too.

Earl, I've told you this in private a couple times, now is time to say this in public. While I never directly met your dad, I feel I've met him thru you. And that man is very proud of you, Earl. For helping so many people in so many ways. Not only directly, but leveraging your relationships to help even more that you will never meet, even online. I'm sure your dad is the brightest star in Heaven, beaming brightly saying, "look at my Earl and what he's done now", as only a proud father can do.

(Thank goodness I can sleep even under a very bright starry night sky.)

As always with tremendous brotherly love and respect,
Tom


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Some of you guys that have been around a while know that Earl has been the driving force getting the DirecTV forums up the stratospheric level they are at now. We have more visitors talking DirecTV here than on any other forum.

The CE program is Earl's baby. He did an absolute stellar job coordinating the program and working with DirecTV.

There are not enough Thank You's to give Earl. He pioneered something here on DBSTalk that has never been done before on any internet forum. He deserves our gratitude for opening doors that have never been open before.

From the bottom of my heart... THANK YOU Earl. It has been one of heck of a ride.

Now, as far as the future...

No worries folks. We knew this was coming and have made plans. Earl has been ramping up other forum staff members to fill his shoes (although that is of course not entirely possible  ). Stuart, Tom, Donnie, Michael and Doug all know exactly what needs to be done. The CE program will continue in full force. 

The best of luck in your future endeavors Earl and best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Grampa George (Nov 9, 2006)

God Bless and much good fortune to you. You'll be missed.

With great respect, George.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Earl. I don't post a great deal. Don't really have the time, but read as much as I can. You helped me out last year when the Philips LCD I bought didn't play well with the h20-100 HDMI interface. I don't know what you did after contacting me about it, but within a month Philips issued a firmware update for the set that resolved the problem. I thanked you then, and I thank you again.

Everyone is right that it just won't be the same around here without you but things change and we make decisions that help us grow in our professional and personal lives. I hope you truly enjoy the new course you're taking and that you have the time to teach your children what your father taught you.

We'll miss you but don't worry; mention of you and fond thoughts of "Annie's" song will remain.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for all your hard word and the effort you put here to make everyone feel like somebody. The info you have shared with us all has also made this a Fun chapter in our lives as well. 
Best of Luck to you and your family and here's hoping your new babie girl is strong and healthy. You will be missed

Ted


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Earl, on whatever the new direction is in your life. May it blossom into everything you hope and anticipate.

Having been active here since you brought the R15 over from Tivo Community, I can't begin to fathom how you have managed to do everything you have done here. 

You sir, are truly a class act. You have maturity beyond your years, which has been demonstrated here repeatedly. Those you have picked and cultivated to follow in your footsteps are equally exceptional, and I am comfortable that DBSTalk and the CE process will continue smoothly, despite the huge vacuum that will exist upon your departure.

Thank you for everything you have done; for your knowledge, for your patience, for the unfathomable hours you have dedicated to this site and process.

Carl


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow - all I can say Earl is how much I respect you and what you've done for all of us, and what I know you'll do for others going forward in life. 

I remember Santa fondly, and since that time I can say It's been a privilege to be in your online presence. You are a great Mod, but I'm sure you're a much greater person. 

The only thing else I can say is, since this is a conflict of interest, I hope it's because DirecTV has recognized your efforts and made you President. If not, they should at least be making you Vice-President 

Thanks again Earl so much for all you've done.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Best wishes on your new adventure.

So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck and best wishes


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

Best of Luck and we will leave the light on for you ( ).

You have peaked my interest in the "conflict of interest" statement. 
Either personal or business interest I hope things go well for you.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

It was not too long ago that I discovered these forums by accident. One thing that has always amazed me was the level or dedication and knowledge displayed by Earl and the staff. 

You have left us with quite a legacy that will continue and grow after you are gone. In many ways I feel that the CE program was another of your children, one that you have nurtured into a unique process that I have not found with any other company. 

I many ways I feel like I am loosing an old friend. 

What you have done here will not be forgotten. I can only hope you find the happiness you deserve as you continue forward.

Farewell Earl, and good luck.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Good luck Earl. Give my apologies to your future fellow colleagues for sometimes being a bit crass and demanding in my quest to improve the HR20 to the point that it blows away the competition at every level where it competes and beyond. Hopefully this move will mean much more than just great new things for you, but also great new things for all of us who you must now say goodbye to.


----------



## bgullicksen (Oct 1, 2006)

Best of luck Earl. Your wit, knowledge and willingness to help will be missed. It must be one heck of an opportunity if it can get you to leave the online community willingly!

Best Regards,

Bill


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl,

Thanks for putting up with all the clowns like me and our jokes.
It's been a pleasure serving you.
Enjoy your next endeavor.
Peace bro.

*May you live as long as you want...
...but not want as long as you live!!!*


----------



## scott72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Earl you've been an inspiration to all of us here and we thank you for everything. Enjoy this new time with your family and enjoy life because it's so short and goes so fast. I think a lot of us could probably step back from the computer a little more often and re-introduce ourselves to our families a little more often. Good luck my friend..


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

Well knock me over with a feather!!! 

Earl - Good for you! Sometimes you have to make a choice that changes all other aspects of your life. 

I have enjoyed and benefited from your posts on may occasions.

Best Wishes. No need to say good luck, you won't need it.

Bob


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks Earl for everything. You've done spectacular work here and need to know how much we all appreciate it.


----------



## jclarke9999 (Feb 10, 2007)

Good luck Earl, you'll be missed. 

I'll have to train my eyes to scan for new avatars to get to the important info in the threads now


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

Good luck Earl. 

Its incredibly brave to change the direction of your life. I hope everything works out for you and yours.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

Best wishes, Earl! May your new career bring you everything you wish for, and congratulations on your upcoming family addition!

Brad


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl, We will all miss you here on this forum. Anybody who ever looked at DirectTV forums know who you are and those that have been here any length of time know what you have meant for CEs and First Looks of new equipment. You wll be missed.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Earl: Best Wishes and Good Luck!.


----------



## 50+ (May 1, 2008)

Earl you will be missed by more people than you can imagine. I am new to the community but i have read these forums for awhile. Your name was always at the fourfront, when i saw your name i new i would get the right info. Cannot tell you how much it was appreciated. Be well and good luck


----------



## ohills (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Earl........ All I can say is that you will be missed!. I haven't posted much but have been a part of the CE process from day 1. I been one of the fortunate ones, with very little trouble with my 2 HR 20-700s. Thanks again for getting me involved with the first SWM-8 trials, another no problem unit. Best of luck wherever the wind carries you and your family. Take care and go DA Bears.

Roy:bowdown:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl,

Wow, Wow, Wow.

Sad to see you go.

But best of luck in everything you do.

You have taken this all to a great level, and you've sacrificed much personally in the process, and you'll certainly be missed (major understatement of the decade).

Good luck to you and the Family (including the new one on the way)!

And now we all stand as they play the Duke of Earl ... as Earl leaves the building ...

Wow, you'll be missed.

Take care ...


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Earl, good luck. The forum and the information you and the team have provided has provide myself and so many others hours and hours of enjoyment, both online and on the tube. It's always great to step off into a new opportunity and having a new child in the family will just make it better. God Bless and I know what ever you do will be as well done as your work here.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

You will be missed and thats an understatement... Your level headed leadership stands as an example to us all.. Your posts were always the 1st I read everytime I logged in..
Best wishes and if you ever get to my area I'll buy ya dinner 
Ken


----------



## jceman (Aug 20, 2007)

Just want to add my $.02 to wish you well and thank you for everything.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Others have said it already....but WOW! You have created a wonderful place for people to share ideas (and complaints) and truly help make the DirecTV experience better for everyone. I have no doubt your father would be proud. I'll join everyone else in wishing you and your family all the best in everything you do.


----------



## Ned C (Mar 6, 2008)

Haven't know you very long but have read alot of your stuff.. I will miss your pearls of wisdom.
Ned C:


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

For a second I thought this was a very delayed April Fools joke. I admire your strength and courage in leaving DBSTalk!! Good luck Ear!!!


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

Best of luck Earl.
Can't Imagine this place without your leadership.
We'll miss you.

dd


----------



## hanniable (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck Earl Hope every thing works out for the best and im sure it will


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Best of luck especially with the new baby. Now that’s some great news! Illini forever…Cheers.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Thank you, Earl, for everything. I wish you well wherever life takes you.


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow - this was not the first thing I expected to see when I got home. Earl, I sincerely wish you the very best in your next endeavour, and extend apologies to Mrs Earl for us stealing so much of your time. 

I have often wondered how in the world you could keep coming back into what sometimes is a hornets nest (never knew you were stalked either - thats f'd up). I am glad you did though. I am very appreciative of the CE program that you have been able to spearhead, and try to repay that in kind.

And if sometime down the road the way is opened to return to this little corner of the internet - I am more than sure the doors will remain open. 

Thank you,
Bill


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I am sorry to see you go, Earl.

But I have to assume that it must be a tremendous opportunity in order for it to pry you away from something for which you obviously have such passion.

So in that context, bravo and congratulations. Best wishes for continued success and happiness as you embark on this new chapter of your life.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Have fun Earl!

Are you going to work for Directv?


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank You Earl for all that you have done for us.

Bob


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

Good luck Earl,

You will be truly missed and never forgotten for the outstanding support you've provided to all of us.

Thanks,

John


----------



## cfactor (Dec 14, 2006)

good bye and thanks for everything!


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Earl. Peace be with you.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

It doesn't happen often... but I'm speechless. 

I've never met you, Earl, and in fact, haven't even interacted with you all that often in these forums. And yet, having read hundreds upon hundreds of your thoughts in my time here, this news feels like we're losing an old friend!

I can only imagine that this must be a fabulous opportunity for you. Best of luck, and you will be dearly missed here.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Earl, 

Thank you for all you have done for this community. You will be missed. Best of wishes in your next endeavor, and enjoy your time with your wife, son, and soon-to-be daughter.


----------



## Moocher (Feb 5, 2007)

Thank you Earl. May the force be with you.

Mooch


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

good luck, Earl

Thanks for all the help you provided to me and all the other forum members throughout the years. I probably wouldnt know nearly as much as i know now in the DBS world if it werent for you.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

Earl, I would like to wish you the best of luck and fortune in whatever endeavor you undertake. I know that if hard work and dedication have anything to do with success, you will be at the top of the heap. 

I, personally, am in this forum as a participant and an enthusiast because of one person named Earl Bonovich so your presence and knowledge have made a terrific impact on me.

Thank you.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Good luck Earl, I wish you the best and thank you for all that you've done to bring us this great source of information with the other mods!


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

Best Wishes and Good Luck with your new start in life!


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Earl,

I don't post much here but I also want to say... Thank you. You have had more influence on this community and the equipment from D* than anyone. I hope that you prosper in all of your endeavors and don't forget us little people.

David


----------



## jeffwltrs (Apr 2, 2006)

Best wishes! You will be sorely missed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter22 (Jun 22, 2007)

Earl, I always thought you had the patience of a Saint.

Best wishes to you, Earl.

Thanks for everything!!

Scooter


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Earl. 
You will be missed


----------



## Bricktop (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for all you have done for all of us, Earl.
I really appreciated it, and will miss your participation.

Best wishes and the best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you, Earl. As others have stated, you helped make the transition to a new DVR platform easier. May your new career path, and life in general, be rich and rewarding.


----------



## jcurrier31 (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your new opportunity!! Thank you for all your help and support. You have been a wonderful source of information.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Earl, you are class personified. Best wishes and God bless.


----------



## AllenE (Dec 19, 2006)

It has been said by many already, but I must repeat it. You will be missed.

Thank you for your efforts here, from which I have greatly benefited. Thank you for being you, but then you could not have been someone else.

I know the rest of the crew will carry on, but for me it will now always be the PECE (post Earl C E)

Allen


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

So long, Earl. And thanks for all the fish!


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

you will be missed. I can attest to the fact that when answering forum posts takes over your life its time to break clean away. good luck in the future.


----------



## BillPear (Mar 7, 2006)

Earl,
Thanks for all you've done and Gods Speed in your new career 

We'll all miss you:nono:


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow. Just wow.

Hate to see you go Earl. But while this is a part of my life, I'm sure it was dominating yours.

Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Good man, to be able to realize the world is not all about the internet and television, that there are many things much more important in the long run. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

After my near fatal car accident in Jul 06...I couldn't really move from my recliner for nearly 2 months. It was during this time that I discovered you and this forum. I had been a customer of directv for 10+ years at that point but never really got "into it" until this time. Couple a weeks later I had my hr20-700 and never looked back! 

Between the painkillers and the laptop being attached to me, it was You and your influence on this board that (at least partly) pulled me through. I think I used to refresh a 100 times a day.

So I say good luck and THANK YOU for all you have done!!


----------



## oldpianos (Jan 16, 2007)

Good luck to you Earl, and thanks for all the memories.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Unbelieveable....sad day in DBS land.:new_Eyecr 

I will miss you and your informative posting. Your Dad sounded like an incredible man. I know you miss him.

Pass your notes and my your God continue to be a part of your life.


oh yeah...Go Bears!:grin:


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good bye Earl, It's been nice knowing you, and may all your endeavours succeed

May The Te'a bless you.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, just wow man. I never thought I'd see the day where DBSTalk didn't have Earll!! When I first got my HR10-250 I never posted (at least that I remember) over at Tivocommunity, but already then there was this guy over there who struck me as someone who knew what he was talking about. Then I saw him here too when I started checking this place out about my first R15. The DirecTV/DBSTalk world is losing a good dude. 

If by some chance you are staying in the Chicago area in your new life I know you flatlanders like to vacation up here, so if you get up this way some day be sure to get in touch with me and I'll be here to pour you one or ten....


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for all of your help, Earl. It has always been much appreciated. Best of luck in all of your future endeavors.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Best wishes Earl to you, your family and future endeavors!


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Earl - it was a real pleasure to meet you at CES this year, and I really enjoyed the conversations we had.

You have been a pilliar in the online community, for the satellite service provider and customers alike, and you will be missed.

Congratulations on many great years and much success in your next endeavor.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

Good Luck Earl. You will be missed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I've only been here a relatively short time, but the information and advice you have supplied over that time has been greatly appreciated. You have provided opportunities to users here that might otherwise have never happened. I, myself, and I am sure everyone else here is extremely grateful for that.

Good luck in your future endeavors. I have also taken the route of a complete career change from computer programmer to my current career and found that it has definitely fulfilled me. I only hope yours does the same for you.

- Merg


----------



## mecca1o (Aug 28, 2007)

Good Luck Earl . Im assuming directv has hired you and you were forced to sign a non disclosure agreement.


----------



## Sackett (May 21, 2007)

Earl,

Thanks for everything you have done. I wish you all the luck. You have been a great assest to dbstalk.com and will sure miss all of your support.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, Man I am really gonna miss ya Earl. Like you said in a way, you have become almost family. Good luck in everything.


----------



## cohbraz (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, you have been great. Thank you very much for all of the work you have put in.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Earl,
Best wishes and thanks for the "ride" from the Tivo forum(don't shoot yer eye out):lol: to the amazing C/E forum and exclusive equiptment tests, it's been one
heck of a ride...take care, Moonman.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

A toast to Earl :goodjob: ...Good luck in your career...you will be missed


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

I mostly lurked here for a long time. I have not posted much because fortunately I have not had a lot of problems, but the few I've had Earl and the rest of the community solved.

Earl, you will be missed by more people than you know. People like me who lurked around and waited to hear what you had to say.

Good luck, although with your knowledge and work ethic, I don't think you need luck.

You will be missed. :nono2:


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

Well I am relatively new here, but Earl's posts were very helpful, your input will be missed

I wish you the best in the future...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow Earl, I never thought this day would come. I know that this site and the CE program will continue on, but it will never be the same without you. You will truly be missed. Thank YOU.


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

Earl, I can say without hesitation that you have made a difference. Best of luck on the new venture. You will not be forgotten. You will be missed.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

good luck with your new venture in life earl. you have been very informative to me and to the entire directv world. i would not know anything near what i know about this equipment and software if it wasnt for you.
once again, thanks buddy


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for everything Earl. The information and assistance you have provided has been invaluable. You've had a great ride!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## bhomewood (Apr 16, 2007)

Thank you for all you've done Earl. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Good luck Earl... Your family is THE most important thing in your life. But I think you already know that...

All the best


----------



## Gbojhi (Feb 9, 2007)

Best of wish to you and your family. 

Thanks for all the enlightenment you have given me.


----------



## heisman (Feb 11, 2007)

Earl, I can't believe they made you give this up. They've never said anything to me about it. Well, good luck, and it should be fun working with you on a daily basis.


----------



## sbelmont (Aug 5, 2007)

Good luck Earl. Will definitely miss you voice. I hope you can drop in and say hi sometime.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So as a last message to everyone:
> -) They are listening... don't stop complaining... just do it constructively...
> -) Be true to yourself and be good to one another... this is a community, not a barroom...
> -) Keep the CE alive by participating... giving feedback... giving ideas
> ...


There are so many things that could be said.

I'll leave it at this:

*Thank you!* For everything you've done - which is a helluva lot. For keeping things "cool" in the forums - which I know is not an easy task (we PMed about this once or twice).

Most importantly - good luck in that new opportunity - I daresay you'll make the most of it! You deserve it.


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

Big thanks for all the time and effort over the years.
Much appreciated!!


----------



## mhendrixsr (Nov 17, 2007)

I started reading this forum in the very early HR10-250 days and quickly learned to follow your posts for "real" information. In the process of posting, people can't help but show some of the better (or worse) parts of their personality. Between your posts and history provided in this thread, I feel I better understand the person and correspondingly, their value through the years. Thank you for that, along with all you have given here and at home. You will be missed...


----------



## LoganSquare (May 25, 2007)

A tip of the hat to you and as the saying goes "May the sun be always on your face and the wind be always at your back".

Thanks,

ls


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Should we all, temporarily, change our avatar to that of Earl's to display our united appreciation of his years of service and to honor him?


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 28, 2006)

Good Luck Earl,

It is a shame (for the readers of the forums) that your new position will restrict your postings. As others have mentioned, you always had helpful information for us.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been a lurker here for a long time. I finally registered so I could read the CE stuff. I am sad my 1st post is to say good by to you, & wish you luck.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Good luck with your new job, Earl.

I know you will give your bosses the same dedication you showed here.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl: Thanks for letting me into the super secret world of testing new DirecTV (there, I spelled it out for you ) equipment. It has given me a great experience.

Good luck in the future. I hope you can pass on how things are going with your life in general (like you new baby in august) to Tom or Stuart or Doug so they can pass it on to us.



machavez00 said:


> I'm sure if he could it would have been in is OP, but we all have a good idea who his new employer is.


Well, if it is who we might think it is, then there is no avoiding the big pink elephant in the room, so when you get settled, can you see what you can do about...

DLB

:lol:

Good luck. You will be missed.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

markman07 said:


> Should we all, temporarily, change our avatar to that of Earl's to display our united appreciation of his years of service and to honor him?


I understand what you're getting at, but I think it's a bad idea. When I see that Chicago 2016 avatar, I am prepared to read an important post by Earl. If everyone has that avatar, even temporarily, I feel it waters down the impact Earl's posts should have.


----------



## tpugh00 (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I haven't said much (well, I don't think I have said anything) on these forums. But I have learned a lot and benefitted directly from your efforts (and many others as well).

Thanks for your dedication and contributions toward helping all of us!

Tom


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks Earl. And Good Luck. May all the effort you've put into helping these people here come back to you and your family ten fold.

Chris


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

You can't leave, all the plants will die!

Whatever it is I am sure you can mke it happen.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

Good Luck! You will be very missed, thanks for all the opportunities to try out new hardware!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Good luck your future endeavours


----------



## ralphfurley (Jun 12, 2004)

thanks for your hard work. who knew that receiving an email or reading a post by "Earl Bonovich" would spark such glee in geekdom. perhaps all further emails shall henceforth be known as "earls"


----------



## scottjf8 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for everything you've done for everyone here and this site. You will definitely be missed.

Good luck with future endeavors, and best of luck with the new baby.

Scott


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for everything here Earl!

Sucks that your new employer is making you go cold turkey on web forums. We need MORE people helping in the online community, no matter who you work for.


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for all you have done Earl! I appreciate all you do for the folks here, the testing, the CE's, it all rocks! Congratulations on this next step and I hope you continue to have fun along the way!


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Goodbye and thank you, Earl. And a special thanks for the mini-bio -- those of us who can only know you through DBSTalk got a great insight to a special person. As with everyone, I wish you the very best! Take care of yourself and especially take care of your family. One of the greatest men I've known shared this small part of his life: After a long and tremendously successful career including renown in academic circles throughout the world, his one major regret was that he hadn't spent enough time with his family before they grew up and left. Somehow, Earl, I think you have that in hand. Rich


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

From one s/w suburbanite to another-Thanks for the effort and good luck with your future


----------



## dharrismco (Aug 22, 2006)

Earl,

Thank you for everything! Echoing the sentiments of all, you will be missed. Good luck in all your future endeavors and congratulations on your "soon to be" daughter!

Thanks again,
David


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for all you have done, and all you have helped to teach us all. Best of luck to you and your family in all of your endeavors. Your presence will be greatly missed.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

I know we haven't had nearly the amount of discussion we should have. But you'll definitely be missed by me.


----------



## cnmsales (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow EB, good luck man.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

This is indeed a sad day at DBSTalk. Earl has proved that one man can make a difference, and was always willing to help. I often wondered how he could be on top of every thread and post it seemed, if I posted a question to him....he responded right away.

Thanks for being a pioneer, and a genuinely good spirited person Earl.......GOOD LUCK in your future!


----------



## Roquefort (Mar 19, 2008)

Good Luck & Happy Trails, Earl! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for Chicago in 2016..


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

WOW!! A bit of a shocker....your posts were the first ones I read a couple of years back that drew me into this forum and CE testing.
You are an inspiration to us all. Good luck and enjoy your family. After all it is all about family.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you Earl for all you have done and will do.
Take care of yourself!!
Always available to discuss other non TV issues.
GOOD LUCK!

Doctor j


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> I understand what you're getting at, but I think it's a bad idea. When I see that Chicago 2016 avatar, I am prepared to read an important post by Earl. If everyone has that avatar, even temporarily, I feel it waters down the impact Earl's posts should have.


Maybe a weekend pause on CE's in honor of?


----------



## 408SJC (Sep 4, 2006)

I have always wondered what Earls story was and how he came to be here and I am glad he shared that with us before he left. thank you for all the great things that I have been able to be a part of!!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

armophob said:


> Maybe a weekend pause on CE's in honor of?


Heck no! We need to call this the Earl Memorial CE 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Heck no! We need to call this the Earl Memorial CE
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I second that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The best thing we can do to honor the Duke's contribution is to have a great CE this weekend!!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I am sure you will do well in anything you put your heart in Earl. 

Your new coworkers should be very proud to have such a dedicated person to work with.

Peace to you and yours... and by all means have fun on this adventure we call life.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Goodbye, and I wish you good luck, Earl.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Best of luck Earl i would like to thank you from all the times that you stoped what you was doing (even on Ce nights) and lended me your shoulder of support. your a awesome friend and i'm sure i (we) will deeply miss you. Please stay in contact


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The best thing we can do to honor the Duke's contribution is to have a great CE this weekend!!


Indeed!!!!
We need one around Christmas called "Santa CE".... to memoralize the first one


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Good luck on your new career path Earl. If you put even a tenth the effort into it as you have here you will be very successful.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Good luck Earl! Thanks for all you have done for all of us. Good luck in your future endeavors. We all know you will be very successful and hope that great rewards follow you.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Earl,

It's been a pleasure chatting and posting with you and working with you on the LiL and HD LiL lists. I know you'll be in for great things in your new position. It's great to see good things happen to a great person!


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

congrats and good Luck Earl. I can only speculate that either you are working for Directv or have been boughten by Dish to strengthen their situation or that you are working for a communications company like the Tribune and can't use info that you learn on the job to post here. 

Thank you for being an all around great guy. very, very even and fair. 

You are one of a kind..

God Bless you in whatever you do..


----------



## LarryW (May 29, 2007)

Good luck Earl.

And as they say down here in Texas "Y'all come back, ya hear!"


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

Earl,

Let me also add my best wishes for you and your family. Thanks for the many things we have all learned from you.

Dave


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

We're going to miss you, Earl.

You performed a wonderful service. I have some small experience with maintaining and moderating the wonderful world of online gatherings. It ain't ever easy.

You kept it light enough, disciplined enough, informative enough - to be interesting every day. You helped us all.

If there's ever anything any of us can do to be helpful going down your new trail - don't hesitate to ask. Please.


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

Personally, I think this is the first sign of the Coming Global Superstorm.  
Best wishes, Earl - take care of that family!


----------



## kruegs (Feb 19, 2007)

Another long term lurker here... Earl was one of the reasons I come to DBSTalk on a daily basis... and as others have mentioned every time I saw a post from Earl, I knew that the information was going to be accurate and complete. You will undoubtedly be missed by many.... best of luck!


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for everything Earl, and Good Luck!


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for everything sir

Best Wishes


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Earl,

Thanks for all your knowledge. Because of you and this forum, I, and many others like myself have learned so much about Directv that we never could have learned anywhere else. From dish installations, to multiswitches.From swm's to getting the best deals on receivers, it is all here.

Thanks again and good luck. Make time for the family. It's important, as you know, and sometime we let our passions consume our time. Hopefully, this endevor will free some up.


----------



## HersheyBud (Dec 18, 2006)

You Da Man Earl. If you ever need a vacation and want to bring the family out here to Hershey, just PM me. Thanks for helping us all.


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl, best of luck and thanks for all you have offered all of us!


----------



## frankt3 (Aug 20, 2007)

I've been mostly a lurker for about 8 mos. But I always look for a post by you. You Earl, kept me informed. I thank the smart people here at dbstalk for always staying a step ahead of the rest for the world. Your posts will be missed. Good luck,

Frank


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Good luck dude.


----------



## 2Guysfootball (Jul 2, 2007)

Goodbye Earl and Thanks seems an Empty word.
For all you have done to help this forum and every member of this family.
Thank You just seems to be not enough.

I WISH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY GOOD LUCK GREAT HEAlTH AND ALL THE HAPPINESS IN THIS WORLD AND BEYOND


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Earl, I also add my most profound thanks for the opportunities you have provided to me, for the constant and cheerful help and for being the truest spirit of grace in the face of constant frustration and anger (and lets not forget whining!)

After my father suffered a massive heart attack and had to have a six artery bypass, I also changed my life significantly. I am so sorry you lost yours, I was more fortunate.

God bless you and your family and thank you for allowing me to be part of your second family.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Even though we often disagreed about D*, I like and respect you, Earl. Thanks for all the help you have given us the community and me personally when I left D*. 

Directv has gained one helluva man. Good Luck Brother.  

And enjoy that family. I too have lost my Dad, its been 5 years now, I still miss him terribly. One day at a time, one day at a time.


----------



## Neural762 (Mar 1, 2008)

Earl, as a relative newbie to dbstalk, I have found you to be an incredible resource to this community. While it's sad to see you go, I'm sure you will find a way to continue helping folks in some way no matter what you're doing. I wish you and your family the best in your new career.


----------



## DennisG (Jan 15, 2008)

Earl,

Even though I only recently joined the forum, I have been lurking for a long time and have appreciated the quality of the content you have provided on this forum as well as your contributions at the tivocommunity forum. You "... think like an Engineer" and as another engineer thinker, I was always able to follow your discussions with ease. Best of luck in your new endeavors.

Dennis


----------



## ycebar (Oct 27, 2007)

Best of luck Earl and thanks for all the help


----------



## sore_bluto (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you very much for your dedication and diligence. You will be missed.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Wow, While others will surely step up, your leaving will be a loss that is felt in the community. You did so much to help people even when we complained. 

Good luck and thanks for all you have done.

Did I miss where you said what you will be doing?


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Did I miss where you said what you will be doing?


He didn't say.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Earl- you have helped so many and a great inspiration.

Enjoy your kids while you can.

And on a lighter note, I'm sorry, but the Bears still suck!  (You understand the phrase as others won't).


----------



## Yaphet Jolie Kotto (May 7, 2008)

Oh, crap!

I lurk here because of you.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl - I am coming to this thread late (having a lot of time with your kids can have its negatives too! :lol: ) . . . but let me add my own words of thanks for all you've done for this community and for me personally. The relationships you've helped create between this, the premier DBS user community, and Directv have borne incredible fruit. The CE process, both software and hardware, have benefited everyone involved in the process, from the newbie Directv customer to those in the highest echelons of the company.

As for me personally, you saw fit to invite me to help test some hardware last year. First the HR21 and then the AM21 . . . through that process I came to really see the value of intensive testing in actual user configurations, combined with very detailed problem reporting and troubleshooting. That, in turn, has helped me give back to others when they encounter problems that I've personally worked through and overcome.

In any event, you will be greatly missed around here. Good luck in whatever future endeavors you undertake and remember that you always have a (virtual) home amongst your fellow DBS geeks.  Take care.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

Good luck and best wishes. I hope the best for you and your family.


----------



## petetheaxe (May 22, 2003)

Earl, thank you and good luck. This place can't ever be the same without you.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jun 4, 2003)

Earl, 

Many years ago I chose to give up a more-than-full-time hobby to be able to spend more time with my two young children. The transition was painful but the outcome could not have been better.

Good luck with your new job. Congratulations on your upcoming family addition.

I watched you first in the TCF and later over here. I defy anyone to question your commitment to helping others. I am sure that helping others will be a big part of your new job, if not formally (by assignment) then informally (by an unstoppable passion).

Best wishes to you and your family. They are lucky to have you and we are sorry to see you leave us here, even though we know it is the right thing to do or you would not be doing it.

Bye for now ........................


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck Earl. Thanks for all that you have done for the community over the years!


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh.

My. 

God.

I'm speechless. 

Earl, you will be SORELY missed. Take care, God bless, and good luck in your new adventures.


----------



## SuperTech1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Best of luck Earl. You will be missed. I hope your new endeavors are as rewarding. Cheers!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl's join date: Nov 15th, 2005
My join date: Nov 16th, 2005

Coincidence? No.

I'd like to say I'm shocked, but I caught a few hints in the chatroom over the last couple of weeks and to be honest, I thought this was going to be the big announcement last Saturday.

Doesn't make it any easier to swallow, however.

No matter how prepared the forum is, it won't be the same without you. I followed you here from TCF, mainly because you were a guy that knew what he was talking about. Even at TCF, in the tivo forums, your posts were the ones I paid the most attention to.

I took a break from this forum for awhile, but when I came back last year, I was certainly glad that you were still here. It's been a pleasure and I want to thank you, not only for the CE program and all the help you provide, but also for inviting me (through D*) to participate in a few field trials. If it hadn't been for you, I doubt I ever would have come to this forum and based on most of the comments nowadays at TCF, I'd probably be with FIOS now.

I know I'm just another member to you, but you've meant a lot to me over the last several years. 

Good Luck with the baby and the new adventure. Take care, my friend.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Earl.. your tireless efforts have broken new ground in this "interesting" channel of communication between a niche group of customers and a major corporation.. I hope that your example of how this sort of communication can work for the common good has been and will continue to be a blueprint for things to come.

Best of luck!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

(For Post number 10,000)

My, My this American Guy,
led us all to the place that we wanted to fly
gave us help and the Occasional "hi"
until this will be the day for good-bye.

Earl, Thank You.


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2007)

I too don't post many messages. You will be missed. Your advice was always helpful to all. I won't say good-bye, just see you sometime in the future. Don't know how or why , but we will meet again. Best of luck in the future.


----------



## davemayo (Nov 17, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Earl's join date: Nov 15th, 2005
> My join date: Nov 16th, 2005
> 
> Coincidence? No.


Ditto for me, although I joined on the 17th. I followed Earl over here from TCF and have enjoyed every minute of it. Thanks for all you did for DBSTalk.

Best of luck in the future.


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

Earl...thanks for everything!

We'll miss your insightful posts...enjoy your new role as "Lurker Extraordinaire".


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for all you have done. This place will not be the same.

Good Luck in your new adventure.

And Thanks again.


----------



## qlanus (Sep 22, 2006)

What more can I add to the well-deserved outpouring of adulation? Not much. Only acknowledgment that your contribution and dedication to this forum, its participants and - indirectly, DirecTV - are without peer. I hope you gained strength and satisfaction from your selflessness and dedication to our collective (technical) well-being. 

Best of luck in your new endeavors.


----------



## boltjames (Sep 3, 2006)

Earl:

Just heard the news. You helped me very early on, years ago at TCF, and all the hurdles I overcame with my D* setup were due in large part to your personal assistance and the reading of your responses to others.

You'll be missed. Thanks again.

BJ


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

WOW......
Earl, it has been a pleasure learning from you! I truly am thankful for your ability to provide information in a positive way to this forum!

Your insightful posts will be missed!


----------



## cruise350 (Dec 25, 2006)

Good luck Earl, your passed on knowledge and help will always be appreciated.


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

Good luck Earl with the new job, and thanks for all your help!!!!!!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Thank you Earl for all the help and good luck in your new ventures!


----------



## jrmichael (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl,
Congratulations on your new career and family addition. You've been a pioneer and invaluable resource in the development of this process. I'm not sure how you were able to keep it up for so long! Very few people could have done what you have done. Best of luck.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

"You never know the good you do while you do it"


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Best of luck Earl on the new job and new addition to the family. Your posts and insights will be sorely missed. I too followed you over here from TCF and have greatly admired your technical knowledge and your ability to stay above the fray when some pretty nasty things were being said. I've been mostly a lurker here, but when I've run into issues, searching the archives usually resulting in finding one of your posts to solve the problem! Thanks for your dedication to the community.


----------



## HDMike (Dec 15, 2006)

Best of Luck, Earl! I will miss your contributions here...

Mike


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

For a second there I thought Earl said he was leaving....


----------



## Ruffread (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for all you have done to advance the HD medium. Go with good health and luck.


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

You're one awesome guy...thanks for all the help along the way...


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

<cliche> wow </cliche>

Not what I expected to see tonight. I hope all is well for you in the future. You have built a legacy here. The customer interaction you have developed is unprecedented and incredible. Thank you for everything.

<whisper> Any bets on what Earl's pseudonym will be that he posts under?  </whisper>


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Earl, I can't believe it but support it 110%!! Family is the most important and the rest is just life's details. As others have posted, I always wondered how you managed all of the posts and the PM's (I sure sent a few of them). We the CE community will move forward although it will be strange not seeing that avatar but we will and will do so because of you. Thanks for the field trials. I really enjoy testing all of the software/hardware that was offered to me and I hope to be able to continue that. Good luck with all of the new challenges facing you and ENJOY your family. Larry


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Good choice man, you won't regret it!

Thanks for all the good times, the laughs, the D10 anticipation thread, you were like a mentor, brother, and 1st cousin to me.  

Congrats man, I envy you!

Paul


----------



## dnemec123 (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Earl for your help and organizing of this forum. I mostly lurk around here myself, but any postings with your name associated to them have always been accurate and informational. And fun to read (due to the creative spellings you sometime use)! 

As they say: "You never know what you'll miss until you don't have them anymore".

I hope you can still lurk around .

Good luck with your future endevour, and please return once the "conflict of interest" has been passed, ok?

Dale


----------



## hidefman (Dec 16, 2006)

*The Legend of Earl will live on and on!*

My personal thanks for everything Earl. Best of Luck for you and your family.


----------



## Derwood (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl, I remember you as a frequent poster on TCF and followed you over here with the R15. I have always valued your time and commitment to these silly boxes and think you have done a splendid job keeping the masses informed. I even admired how you took up for the R15 even though it was a true POS early on.

Thanks again for all your efforts and best of luck for your future endeavors and familial bliss....


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

Earl,
I've been around since the beginning of the HR20-700 and it's been a wild and crazy ride.

I can only hope that your "conflict of interest" has landed you a well deserved job with DirecTV in a position that we will see indirectly with you behind the scenes.

Take care my friend and thanks for everything you have done for us in here....

Wishing you and your family continued success in the future!


----------



## BJM (Dec 9, 2006)

Thank you Earl. I pray you will lurk here one more time to see these thanks...


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

Earl...thanks for everything!
Not gonna be the same with out you.


----------



## pacific85 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you Earl for all of the tremendous work that you've put into these forums. You've been a pillar of help and information, and you will truely be missed. Come back and share your stories when the time and circumstances allow. All the best to you.

Regards,
Ray


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Good luck in whatever you do!


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

Earl, Thank You very much for all of your help & dedication


----------



## DanER40 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck Earl.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Earl, in the early days of online communications, I was privledged to be a SYsop on the Macintosh Forums on Compuserve. I know what you're feeling, and I know that making this decision was a tough one for you.

I wish you and your family all the best. Who knows what the future will hold for any of us, but what you have given of yourself to DBSTalk, to DirecTV and to each and every DirecTV subscriber, whether they're here on the forums or not will not be forgotten.

You've done the right thing for you. You will be missed, but you've provided a solid path for your "other child", the DirecTV forums through the great staff that you've put together.

Although we've never met, I consider you a friend, as I do with many of the folks I met 25 years ago on Compuserve.

THanks for all you've done and the best of luck in your future.


----------



## Toyo (Nov 19, 2007)

Earl The Pearl...... Nope, Thats already taken... I wish you well my friend. We never met, only chatted by keyboard. However I come to realize you are a good man. A good man is something I strive to be everyday. Keep your chin always pointed up and you will do just fine.

Good luck to you and to yours!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow.

Earl, the source of not only so much info, but the voice of calm and reason when the sea was rough. What an inspiration for the other moderators and members.

Best of luck to you and your family. I wish you could know how much you have helped so many of us!


----------



## Skooz (Jul 20, 2007)

Earl, I have enjoyed reading your many informative (and well written) posts. I learned a lot from you through them.

That was a pretty touching "goodbye," as well.

God bless you on your new endeavors.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl, Thank you so much for all you have done. It saddens me to see you leave, but I wish you and your family nothing but the best. If you ever get down to FL, look me up.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

a sad day for all of us.......


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

Good luck and Thanks Earl! May you and your family prosper and have good health!

God Bless!

SteveEJ


----------



## badhabit2112 (Oct 26, 2007)

When Mel Brooks coined the phrase "it's good to be the king", he certainly never had to run a message board. 

Good luck to you Earl. We all need new adventures, new challenges, and new opportunities - it keeps US new. Thank you for this forum, as it has answered many questions for this new D* user. You will certainly be missed.


----------



## eibook (Jan 5, 2007)

Goodbye Earl, thank you for all of your wonderful insight, and everyone here at DBSTalk owes you tons of gratitude.

Thanks again for all of your help and good luck to you and your family, you will be missed.


----------



## boomer (Jan 10, 2003)

Just one word......Thanks.


----------



## rkicklighter (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank You Earl, although I have used D* for years, I only found DBSTalk while upgrading to HD. You and the forum have provided a wealth of information and knowledge not available anywhere else.

Thank You Again!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

WOW is an under statement I too wish you nothing but the best. I like others thank you for all the valuable information you provided us and made my transition from Tivo to the new D* boxes that much easier.

Good luck you will be missed


----------



## GTS (Mar 4, 2007)

Good bye, God bless you and your family.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

Good Luck Earl!! And enjoy that new baby!!!


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Good luck Earl! Its not going to be the same around here without you


----------



## HoosierBoy (May 25, 2007)

I joined as a member becasue of the excellent insight Earl brought to the table. He leaves with big shoes to fill!

Good luck to you Earl and enjoy your family.


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

Good Luck and Congratulations Earl, and most importantly Thank You!!


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Best of luck to you Earl and God bless.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Good luck, Earl. You're a class act.


----------



## smokes20 (Sep 17, 2007)

Best wishes for you and your family. I so appreciate the guidance and help you have given me and other former newbies in learning about Directv and how it all works. Not many forums can boast about their mods. Thanks for being here.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks Earl. You've been generous to everyone here, even taking the time to PM me about a question that I had, when you didn't have to.

Thanks again and enjoy your new career opportunity.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Lo mas mejor posible de deseos a usted


----------



## carnage (Dec 2, 2006)

Earl, thank you for what you have done for this little place on the web. Best of luck, and thanks again for your help.


----------



## keep amonte (Oct 2, 2002)

Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats Earl! Wish you and family the best. Life is full of right turns and it's great that each turn builds on a new and better life when you are a positive thinker, which I know you are. Now go get 'em!!


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

Best wishes Earl - wish you would at least stay around and 'lurk' - maybe add somthing pithy once in awhile . . .


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Goodbye, Earl. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Best of luck Earl. Thanks for all you did here.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Good luck in your future endeavor Earl.

Was a pleasure reading your post's here.

Enjoy your family.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl
Thanks for all your help. The most important thing in life( to me God is first) is your family. They need the influence of a good husband and father more than anything. Sometimes you have to make a decision in which direction to go, job or family. Family will always win out! Its amazing what comforts we can do without when we have to. Anyway, if you ever want to sit down for coffee sometime just e-mail me. I'm close by. Hope you are blessed in whatever you do.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

There are no words Earl, so simply thank you.


----------



## greenwave (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you sir! Best of luck.


----------



## Tyrnal (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you for all the info and help Earl, while I might not've posted, you influenced when I finally got D* and haven't regretted it yet. You and your information (especially the "something's coming, it will be cool, no I can't tell you" games) will be missed greatly.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you Earl for all you have done for DBStalk and the Directv community I want to wish you luck in your new endeavor and send my best wishes to you and your family and I would also like to let you know that you will be missed by us all I am sure.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Good luck in all you do Earl!

We will miss you greatly.


----------



## dphil9833 (Jul 6, 2007)

Best wishes to you and yours. I hope everything works out even better than you hope. You and your advice and wisdom will surely be missed, take care.


----------



## ProfLonghair (Sep 26, 2006)

Good luck, man. I can't imagine what kind of career change would make you give the whole BBS thing up cold turkey, but as long as you have your family, you'll be just fine.


----------



## TivoNut (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks and best of luck, Earl.


----------



## FmrFrtDog (Nov 24, 2006)

It has been a distinct pleasure to get to know you. Your expertise and advice will be sorely missed, but you have helped prepare the others to carry on.

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW EARL! You will be hugely missed in the DirecTV community! Best you your and all your family! Thanks for all the help and wisdom you've conveyed! 

Thanks,
XMGUY


----------



## nj829 (Aug 6, 2007)

Best of luck Earl! I've appreciated your contributions as a lurker for several years, and know you will be missed!


----------



## stblake10 (Feb 1, 2007)

Good luck Earl! It has been a pleasure chatting with you in the past


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks and best of luck.


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

Earl, thank you for all that you have done for the Directv community, and for all the great help you have given to me and all the others. Also, I think you are making the right decision, family is far more important, and your kids will thank you when they become responsible adults. They may not like it so much now but, this will be a wonderful thing for you.


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

Just the sheer number of responses already should let you know that you'll be missed.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

go kick some ass at your new job earl! thx for everything.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for everything Earl. You've done more for all of us than you know.
Thank you and good luck!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Been a 'lurker' here for a long while, and a new D* subscriber just recently. Because of the community you and some others spawned here, I 'took the plunge'.

I have to say - your posts were the first I went to everyday. You will be sorely missed by me and obviously countless others here. Thank you for all of your help!!

I wish you good luck!!


----------



## Cordill (Jun 22, 2007)

Good Luck to you SIR I hope one day you are helped as much as you have helped others.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

+1 to the myriad thanks and the best of luck.


----------



## Rockermann (Aug 9, 2007)

Best of luck and congratulations on your new opportunity. Thanks for all of the trustworthy information you've shared here and elsewhere on the Internet over the years.

Will you still be doing your sitcom over at NBC? :grin: 

Take care!


----------



## jfr0317 (Nov 27, 2005)

Best of luck with the new job, Earl. I have truly benefitted from all of your many contributions to this forum. Thanks for all you have done.


----------



## jeff125va (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for all your help and advice. Good luck.


----------



## yogi (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the great info. Good luck


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Good by and thank YOU.

As more of a lurker than a poster, I too looked forward to reading your posted explanations and responses. Your active presence will be missed, but your contributions will live on.

Congratulations on your career move. Change is good, and more time with the family is even better.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have always believed in Karma and what goes around, comes around.

Obviously, you have been one heck of an inspiration around here! So if you even give half the effort with your new endeavour as you did for this community, then how can you fail! 

You will be missed, but not forgotten!!

Good luck and may God Bless you and yours!


----------



## bscott (Jun 4, 2004)

All my best to you and yours!


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Earl, Thanks for the many insightful posts, and help which you have provided to all and sundry on this forum..... All the best in your next endevours, and the new baby girl.......... God bless.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for everything, Earl.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Even though we didn't always see eye-to-eye, I respect you and all you have done for this community.

Best of luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard the reason you are leaving is because you got the call from Big Lou to become Sorianos new personal batting coach. Thanks for all your insight and help.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for all of your hard work, pleasant demeanor and unbelievable dedication. Your knowledge, wisdom and karma will be missed. Good luck!


----------



## chachster (Aug 25, 2004)

Earl, Just wanted to say THANKS for everything you have done here. You will be missed! Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## stiffi (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Earl, and good luck.


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl, Good Luck, you will be missed. And, thank you, thank you for ALL your efforts, hard work, and extreme patience with everyone. Live long and prosper


----------



## willie_tee (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanksabunch, Earl. You've left mighty big shoes to fill.


----------



## crzychrisj (Apr 11, 2007)

Earl, best wishes to you and to your family! Your knowledge and dedication made this a truly unique place, and your contributions will be missed.

Take care,

Chris


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

You will be missed and never really replaced. If you come back and join us 5 years from now you'll probably find you are still quoted, and occasionally correctly, and still be missed.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Thank you for all you have done for this community and for me personally. Good luck with your new career!!!!


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Mar 26, 2007)

May God bless you and your family. Thanks for all of the insightful information.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you, Earl. You're post were the first I read on this site. You're insight and guidance will be sorely missed. Good luck in all your endeavors. God bless you and your family.


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your help and info ..... Best wishes on your new endeavors


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hear! hear!

May the best of your past be the worst of your future!

Good luck and God Speed!


----------



## JayB (Mar 19, 2007)

Earl, you'll be missed. I've always related to your "I think like an engineer" moniker and always appreciated the good info stated clearly - such a rarity in "real life" and nearly impossible to find in forums.

Well, so long and thanks for all the fish! ...wait a minute, that's not right...


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Best of luck in your new job and with your new child.


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Earl: Thanks for everything you have done here! Your information helped many, many people. Best of luck to you and your family!


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

"Fair Winds & Following Seas," Earl.

Your departure will leave a void that will be difficult to fill!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

Say it isn't so!!!!

I truly wish you well Earl. I have enjoyed your information and insight on both forums.

Best wishes to you and your family as well!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

In a world that rarely looks beyong the next quarter, you have always been a breath of fresh air, understanding the long view. As someone who spends his day answering other peoples questions, helping them learn new things, I "get" you.

Your imprint on this site will long outlast your presence here. We will attempt to honor the course you have set for us.

Best wishes for you and your family and for all your future endeavors wherever they may lead. Whoever has landed you, I hope they realize what they have.

All the best... Larry


----------



## psychobabbler (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks, Earl, for all that you have meant to this community. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## pbielski (Feb 21, 2007)

Thank you, Earl, and good luck. 
You will be missed.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck to you Earl.

I've only been a member here for a short period of time, but have been impressed with all that has been happening in DBSTalk and how well it is being run.

I'm sure whatever you do in the future it will always reflect what a great job you did here.


----------



## birdman1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks Earl for all of your hard work. Best of luck to you an your family.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

I first found this site by accident while trying to find an answer to a problem i was having. It was one of your posts that resolved my issue and made me a daily visitor. I finally joined and have found information here that I could trust and not find anywhere else.

Congrats to you and your family - enjoy the kids - they grow up too fast! You will be missed here but you can sure be proud of your accomplishments and the silent help that you have provided to many.:sure:


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Well i joined the day i recieved my hr20, and without Earl im sure i would not be a directv customer. I was there for Santa etc... Earl you were always a PM away. DIRECTv or anywhere you move to is very lucky. 

As far as family, Earl, you are wise, and your kids will never hear the immortal words of Harry Chapin..

" When you coming home dad I dont know when.. but we'll get together then son...."


----------



## snackcake36 (Apr 25, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So why all of this... well...
> 
> I am leaving... not just DBSTalk, but the forum/blog world as a whole.
> I have made a very important decision for myself and my family...
> ...


Good Luck on your job with DirecTV ... remember keep them giving us great features


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Thank You Earl!
Good Bye and Good Luck!

I'm sure this site will continue provide great resources and help to everyone, but *YOU WILL* be greatly *MISSED*!!!

GO BEARS


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl thank you for all you have done. You will be truly missed sir. I want to wish you luck with your new venture. 

Congratulations on your new daughter that is coming.


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

Earl, So many have said such kind (and true) things that the only things I can think of to say are :
Thank You!

& 

So Long and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## joesigg (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl:

Thank you for all the help you have provided, directly and indirectly. You will be missed! Come back once in a while and let us know how things are going. And God Bless!!!


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Good luck and thanks for all of the great help!!! You will be missed a lot.


----------



## jpelam (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you Earl. This forum has been a blessing to many. I've enjoyed your postings from TivoCommunity to here and have always looked at you as an example of a cheerful giver. A big thank you to you and your family. You will
be missed.


----------



## ddpoohndave (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you for Everything Earl. I havent posted here enough but do enjoy reading everything here. Please stop back and say Hi every now and again.


----------



## hbkbiggestfan (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for everything Earl... We'll miss you and Good Luck. We know you'll continue to succeed!


----------



## wilsonc (Aug 22, 2006)

Good Luck Earl.

I'm surprised after 16 pages, that a "Where's Earl Going" anticipation thread hasn't started yet.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Best wishes and happy trails, Earl. You have done an amazing job and your next employer is better off for having you.

I hope you and your family throughly enjoy this new chapter in all of your lives.


----------



## mpoc1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Best of luck Earl!


----------



## tgr131 (Apr 9, 2007)

Earl,

I always looked for your posts each morning. You will be hard to replace! You've helped me numerous times -- the posts you made to help other users often helped me too.

David


----------



## OCMike (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! So they're finally going to pay you for all of the good work you've been doing for them? ;-) (Disclaimer: I'm just guessing that's the case - no "insider info".)

Anyway, you will be missed...your contributions to my knowledge about DirecTV, and satellite TV in general, are greatly appreciated. Take care and you have my best wishes.

Thanks,
OCMike


----------



## mishawaka (Sep 11, 2007)

to say you'll be missed is the understatement of the century. best of luck.


----------



## HDTV1080p (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks for everything. Good Luck.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

snackcake36 said:


> Good Luck on your job with DirecTV ... remember keep them giving us great features


Are you just guessing, or do you know that's where he went?


----------



## Dr_J (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck in all your future endeavours. You'll be missed.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, I'm in shock, but really happy for you, Earl...you have no idea the value you've brought to this board, but almost more importantly, the improvements for a company (D*) and ultimately its customers (us).

Sounds like you've made a great decision, so congratulations and we'll always remember you.

P.S. Congrats on the approaching newborn.


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

Earl:

You and I have never met. But you have helped me on many occasions. 

I guess I should have taken the time to THANK YOU prior to this, but I failed to do so. Better late than never.

Thank you Earl. You will be missed by many more people than you realize.


----------



## fl panthers (Sep 19, 2007)

snackcake36 said:


> Good Luck on your job with DirecTV ... remember keep them giving us great features


WRONG!!how can working for them and trying to make them better through this forum be a conflict of intrest.HE IS A CABLE INSTALLER NOW:lol:


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Good luck Earl, to you and your family. 

Thanks for getting the CE program started....I think the E in CE should stand for Earl!!!


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

Wait. Did I fall asleep and wake up on April 1 again?

Earl, you are the reason I joined this forum and switched from TiVo to the Directv series DVRs. These members know what they're losing, but I hope DirecTV knows what they're losing but not having you around to help us out.

Good luck mate.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for everything, Earl...

enjoy your new baby girl in August...pre-congrats on that


----------



## Grotto (Aug 26, 2006)

Best wishes to you and your family, Earl. Thanks for all the great knowledge you've imparted.

Gary


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Earl,
Thank you for all of your help,and for letting me be fortunate enough to receive and test the SWM8!I haven't participated in a CE for a long time,my HR20-700 is pretty much running rock solid,and that is because of all your hard work and dedication to this site.May God bless you and your family,and good luck with all your future endeavors.


----------



## bodly (Dec 18, 2006)

Earl, 

You've always been a bright spot on this forum. I've enjoyed your subtle sense of humor and willingness to help even when it seemed there was nothing but negativity being posted.

I've been around since Santa, quietly watching and learning. I can't imagine this forum without you here.

Thank you for everything you've done and best of luck in everything you do in the future.


----------



## BillN96 (Mar 30, 2007)

You will be missed Earl! Thank you very much for all your help and time you have put into this site.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

fl panthers said:


> WRONG!!how can working for them and trying to make them better through this forum be a conflict of intrest.HE IS A CABLE INSTALLER NOW:lol:


I was thinking the same thing he is now working for the other side.


----------



## SubSlr08 (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck to you Earl! I hope your future endeavors all pan out for you and your family - you will be sorely missed around here, but I'm sure those other moderators will be up to the task. . . stay cool, brother.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Steve Robertson said:


> I was thinking the same thing he is now working for the other side.


Earl would never go to the Dark Side.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:



> Earl would never go to the Dark Side.


I would hope not, but you may never know what the conflict of interest is.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow Earl I want to wish you and your family best of luck and also say Thank You for countless times you have helped me.


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow - just saw his thread. First of all, congrats Earl and best of luck on your future endeavors. Secondly, thanks for all you have done for this community. I don't think I would have had as easy a transition from my HR10 to the HR20 without all the work you (along with so many other people) have done here at DBSTalk. You'll be missed.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

Earl,
Thanks for all you have given...Good luck in whatever direction your life takes you....You started something that will continue to grow and prosper.....


----------



## lansbury (Jun 29, 2007)

I wish you all the best in your new endeavors and thanks for all the help that you have given me just by reading your postings.


----------



## afulkerson (Jan 14, 2007)

Best of luck Earl!! You will be missed.  

It has been a pleasure to have known you through this forum.


----------



## ElVee (Nov 28, 2006)

Who's this Earl guy you're all talking about?  



Seriously, thanks for all your help, insight and info.

Best of luck.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I officially joined the forum about a year ago, but I’ve been reading since I got my first HR20 in Sept. 2006. Much of my enjoyment of my HR20 can be attributed to Earl’s posts on DBSTalk. 

Earl, you will be greatly missed. Not only were you a great source of information, you were patient, well written, and a true gentleman. Thank you for being a part of DBSTalk and making it what it is today.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Good Luck Earl; please post a picture of the new baby girl when she is born.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

One of us will ensure that the pictures of Denise Lilly Bonovich (DLB) will be made available. 

(Now that I've posted my suggested name, I probably won't be here much longer myself--I expect Earl will shoot me presently...) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> One of us will ensure that the pictures of Denise Lilly Bonovich (DLB) will be made available.
> 
> (Now that I've posted my suggested name, I probably won't be here much longer myself--I expect Earl will shoot me presently...)
> 
> ...


We have to wait til August for it... errr... her?!?  :lol:


----------



## SteelersFan_in_CA (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your help here and over at TCF. I will always remember post 13 from this thread  from a few years ago that said a lot about you. Thanks again and good luck.


----------



## tbackus (Nov 21, 2006)

Good bye Earl and God Speed!

I think I speak for many when we say "THANK YOU!" 

We will all be missing you and thinking of you and your family. You should definatley come back and show off the little one when she is born! Congrats!

Adios!


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

To Earl:

Wow what you wrote was so touching, I am actually tearing up a bit, I guess I always just thought you'd always be at dbstalk Earl. It's hard to imagine you leaving. 

I want to say a sincere thank you for all the help you have given, I was shy about asking for your help with a non functioning DVR feature, I always worry about imposing on the mods as I know you are all so busy, but when I did work up my nerve to PM you with my question, you helped me get a very important feature (to me) working on my DVRs again, the My Cities feature. I am so grateful for that. I have always wanted to say too that I am so sorry for all the nonsense you have had to put up with at different times from some unfortunate posters who took out their frustrations/differences personally toward you. You certainly did not deserve that. I hope you know you are admired by a lot of people here, myself included. I wish you and your family well always, thank you and God bless.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks Earl for everything you've done here! Good luck!

-steve


----------



## chrisexv6 (Sep 14, 2002)

Tom Robertson said:


> One of us will ensure that the pictures of Denise Lilly Bonovich (DLB) will be made available.
> 
> (Now that I've posted my suggested name, I probably won't be here much longer myself--I expect Earl will shoot me presently...)
> 
> ...


Funny moderators strike again!!


----------



## cptpez (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for all of the information and assistance.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for everything Earl and good luck with your new career! :wave:


----------



## Sugarlander (Nov 6, 2007)

Earl, I just got to know ye. After lurking for awhile I decided to join and participate in this forum because of the insight of folks like you. You are a class act and this newbie wishes you all the best.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

Thank you for all you have done for DBSTalk and myself. I wish you health, happiness and continued success.


----------



## bearz 34 (Mar 29, 2006)

Earl, thanks for all of the hard work and commitment that you have put in here over the years. You will be sorely missed by all of us.


----------



## micah67 (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck, Earl.
Thanks for all the help, thanks for sharing your knowledge, and thanks for keeping the flame burning.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

Earl, thanks for all your help and advice! Good luck in your new endeavors!!


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Earl, you will be missed. I understand the family issue I have a son and a daugher on the way( June 08) that is the most important thing. Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## cgking114 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the help you have given people. You probably will never know the amount of people you have helped because most were lurkers like myself and hardly if ever posted, but I can assure you there have been many at the brink of throwing their boxes out the window until they saw a suggestion or CE from you. Take care and enjoy your time woth your family. They truly are the most important thing.


----------



## cbayus (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy trails to you.
Until we meet again.
Happy trails to you......

Thanks to you for your hard work and dedication to this little community of ours.

C


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Good Luck Earl 

Thank You for all the information and help you provided here.


----------



## rfelder990 (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Earl! Good luck in your future endeavors!


----------



## TomA (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks, Earl. You've been a valuable source of information and you will be missed. Best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Thanks Earl. The knowledge you've shared has been well appreciated. I wish you luck on your new chapter in life. I'm sure you'll succeed because you will bring the same passion to your new job as you did here.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl... Thank you for everything... The Best, Bob/VARTV


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

Good luck Earl...its been a great ride and I am sure your new road will be just as rewarding. Thanks for being here for us.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Goodbye Earl  ;

And “thanks for the memories” as the old song lyric goes. I realize that many take for granted how much time and hard work goes into maintaining a site like this over the years. Plus act as a kind of liaison between us with all our many suggestions, concerns, and ceaseless complaints. And the DirecTV officionados on top of it. But just know that I’ve heartily appreciated everything you have done here, and fully understand that change is essential to this life. Thus people sometimes have to do other things of greater benefit to their lives and family.

Good luck in all you choose to do, as I know you will succeed in it. 

Hope to see you pop in for a visit from to time to time.

Best Regards;

HoTat2


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> One of us will ensure that the pictures of Denise Lilly Bonovich (DLB) will be made available.
> 
> (Now that I've posted my suggested name, I probably won't be here much longer myself--I expect Earl will shoot me presently...)
> 
> ...


Cool, Earl goes to work for DirecTV & we get DLB in August. Thanks in advance Earl!:grin:


----------



## MrsEarl (May 7, 2008)

I had no idea - really! As long as my DVR still worked, as long as my husband eventually came to bed (wth me), as long as he was there for our son, I did not mind Earl working on DBSTalk. I could tell it was something he enjoyed a lot. It's strange but makes me very proud to find out that my husband is a sort of cyber celebrity. 

Thank you all for your well wishes for our family and blessings for our soon new baby girl (well, 85% sure it's a girl. The doc could only confirm he saw no "boy parts"). Tom, you don't know how close your name choice was - Lily is actually a name on our short list!!

God bless to all of you and thank you for letting go of my husband :lol: He's going to have some free time now and I have to get started on that "Honey Do" List  

Mrs. Earl


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello Mrs. Earl,

It's nice to "meet you". Thanks for popping in and saying hello. Mr. Earl will certainly be missed. Good luck to you and your family. I hope Earl realizes the "honey do list" never goes away. There's always something on that list. 

Oh....and Happy Mothers Day.


----------



## whitey2755 (Oct 9, 2006)

Earl, as a man who is proud to call his 'old man' his best friend, it brought a tear to my eye to hear you speak of your Dad. I know one thing, I am sure you have made him proud. Thanks for everything and best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## grump (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow. 

Good luck Earl.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

MrsEarl said:


> I had no idea - really! As long as my DVR still worked, as long as my husband eventually came to bed (wth me), as long as he was there for our son, I did not mind Earl working on DBSTalk. I could tell it was something he enjoyed a lot. It's strange but makes me very proud to find out that my husband is a sort of cyber celebrity.
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes for our family and blessings for our soon new baby girl (well, 85% sure it's a girl. The doc could only confirm he saw no "boy parts"). Tom, you don't know how close your name choice was - Lily is actually a name on our short list!!
> 
> ...


Earl isn't "Sort of" a cyber celebrity. He's a bona fide, genuine cyber celebrity! 

Even better than being a cyber celebrity... there are alot of people in this cyber world who are proud to call him a friend, which is something to be even more proud of!

Good luck to you and the Mr and the upcoming addition to your family. Your husband will be missed.


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

Earl,

I don't post often, but I visit often. And I've always looked forward to the news of the day, the latest rumors, the new HD channels, etc. Through it all, I've always looked to your posts to level set for me what was really going on within the forums. I'll miss your level headed comments in the middle of heated back-and-forth, your insight, your humor, and on and on.

Good luck to you in all of your future endeavors - you'll be greatly missed around here.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Best of luck dear friend! God bless you!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

MrsEarl said:


> I had no idea - really! As long as my DVR still worked, as long as my husband eventually came to bed (wth me), as long as he was there for our son, I did not mind Earl working on DBSTalk. I could tell it was something he enjoyed a lot. It's strange but makes me very proud to find out that my husband is a sort of cyber celebrity.
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes for our family and blessings for our soon new baby girl (well, 85% sure it's a girl. The doc could only confirm he saw no "boy parts"). Tom, you don't know how close your name choice was - Lily is actually a name on our short list!!
> 
> ...


Keep him busy or he might be back here! Thanks for sharing him with us!


----------



## DCFSCAZARES (Dec 4, 2006)

Earl, 
You are the man....Hasta la vista senor~Good luck and God Bless you (


----------



## flogduh (Nov 4, 2005)

Earl - first of all, good luck. It's always nice to see someone make certain their priorities are well alligned - Family first. I remember running into you way back over in the Tivocommunity forums, back in 2000 when I was beta testing the first DTivos. We didn't always agree, but I always knew you had your heart in the right place. Actually, we agreed more often than not!

Enjoy the coming of the second miracle for you and your wife, your second child. 

Respectfully, 
Dan


----------



## Jimmmmbo! (May 30, 2007)

For my ever-so-few posts and your never-ending-patience: Thank you!

May your future be bright and full of joy!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

MrsEarl said:


> I had no idea - really!
> Mrs. Earl


Well then, it is truly a wonderful side benefit of our (forum members) collective loss that you have the opportunity to see how important your husband has been to so many of us, and how much we respect his knowledge and efforts.

Take good care of our friend (I know you will).

Carl


----------



## ghostdog (Jul 6, 2007)

The very best Earl. You are a very special person.


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Earl, thanks for everything.

Indirectly, you helped me to achieve a wish I had ever since I was 8 years old. 

I will miss reading your reviews and your posts greatly.

They always say anyone can be replaced - but, in your case I am not so sure.

God bless you and your family and good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl - pure class, a beacon of intelligence and class on the internet. And, I'm sure - in real life.

May you be blessed with an abundance of happiness and a life full of whatever you want and need.

God bless, sir. God bless.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Gee, I go on vacation for a few days and what the heck happens, Earl is leaving, never saw that coming. 

Earl, thanks for all the work you did at Tivocommunity and here, always a class act. Thanks for the opportunities to participate in some of the early release programs. 

Sounds like whatever new endevors await you I wish you good luck and happiness for you and family, you'll be missed.


----------



## General Custer (Nov 5, 2007)

Well now that you're retired, how about spilling the beans on why DLB is not in the HR series?


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

Earl,

Thanks for everything, and good luck! Go Illini!


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Hello Mrs. Earl,
> .


Maybe earl's "ghost" name?


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

Earl,


I know how losing a parent can change your outlook in life as I lost my mother last Dec.27, so I understand what you are going through.

So I would like to thank you for all the hours you have put into the CE & HR programs.

Thank you for the quick replies to our questions to our problems.

Thank you for keeping us "in the loop"

Good luck in your new position & your new arrival in your family.

You are & STILL will be appreciated, DBSTalk.Com is a better place because of you !!!!!!!!!!

:bowdown: :bowdown: :goodjob: :bowdown: :bowdown:

P.S. Thank You Chris for bringing Earl to DBSTalk.Com


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

MrsEarl said:


> I had no idea - really!
> 
> God bless to all of you and thank you for letting go of my husband :lol: He's going to have some free time now and I have to get started on that "Honey Do" List
> 
> Mrs. Earl


It is a fitting tribute to Earl for you to know how much your hubby was/is appreciated. He has helped innumerable people and provided considerable entertainment along the way (some of which was quite mischievous ) . We all wish the best for you and your expanding family.

May the One who helps and protects watch over you and yours.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow. 
Earl, I don't know quite what to say....
I wish you all the success in the world with your new career, and with your expanded family. Without question, you should be extremely proud of what you built here. It took the work of some extraordinary people to make it happen, and you have topped that list.
You will be missed, Earl. You will be missed. 
Good Luck and Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Well....

I am honored... and touched... and very appriciative of every post... pm... and email that I have received.

I am glad that I had the chance to say good bye... and thank you.
I am glad that I touched and helped so many people... and that I made a difference.

You all will not be forgotten...
And yes, that really was my wife in that post...

Till the next adventure..
I say good bye... for the last time.

Go Bears...
Go Illini...
Go White Sox..
Chicago 2016...

And lastly... Karma... You gotta love it..

And as my last act as a moderator...
This thread is closed...

:backtotop About DirecTV... the CE's... and what is sure to be a great ride...


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Earl - thanks and all the best to you and your family.


----------



## HarleyJoel (Dec 10, 2005)

Earl, best wishes to you and your family. We appreciate everything you've done for us here and you will be missed.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

To allow the people who are just now seeing this thread for the first time, this thread has been re-opened.

We'll see that Earl gets a copy of the final thread.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Life 2.0


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Earl - best of luck! Come back and visit sometime!


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the insight. Truly, everytime I saw your posts I knew that there would be some great information contained therein. Thanks for the time and effort that you spent putting this thing together.

~Jonathan


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for all you've done here, and thanks for all the help you've given me over the year(s).


----------



## jtm1631 (May 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the new chapter in your life. You have left a very nice legacy here at dbstalk.com.

Have fun with the family and in your new career. 

JT


----------



## Elganja (Jul 16, 2007)

Best of luck Earl!


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

Best of Luck earl..

You made all this a great hobby for me, I have followed you since Tivo community forums. 

It will not be the same without you

Good luck


----------



## pjb3589 (Nov 9, 2007)

Been lurking on this forum for a long time now and just wanted to say

Thanks Earl for everything you've done for this community, best of luck.


----------



## lance30276 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thx Earl, You will be missed! Good Luck in the future!


----------



## bobojay (Jan 26, 2004)

DVRaholic said:


> Best of Luck earl..
> 
> You made all this a great hobby for me, I have followed you since Tivo community forums.
> 
> ...


Ditto, and double ditto!


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for everything you did for all of us Earl! I haven't been a member here very long, but anytime I had a question, you always responded quick and had the answer!

Good Luck with everything in the future and hope to hear from you one day in the future!


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Earl,

A sincere thank you for everything you have done and for making such a significant contribution to DirecTV's hardware and the DirecTV experience. The company is a better company because of your efforts to build this forum and the CE world. The sacrifices you have surely made over these last couple years are appreciated by the many folks on this forum and the countless folks out there using DirecTV who do not know all the behind the scenes efforts you have undertaken to make their experience possible.

Thank you and Godspeed in your future endevours. You will be missed.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Earl Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for everything you have done you will be missed.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Good luck, Earl, and thanks for all of your hard work helping make this a great forum.

:righton:


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

Earl,

You're the best.

Best wishes for all your future endeavors,
Ken H


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Earl,

Thank you for all your efforts and help. Everyone will miss your input.

Tom Mc


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

Earl - I hardly knew ye. 

Thanks for your help in the forums.

Good night and Good Luck.


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Earl, 

Thank you for sharing and for all you have done for this community. Good luck in your future endeavours. 

Brian


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Good Luck Buddy, Take Care


----------



## Fredfa (Mar 27, 2003)

Thank you for all your hard work, Earl.

I have learned so much from you over the years.

Best to you and the family in the future.

Fred


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Earl!


----------



## pilotboy72 (Jan 11, 2008)

So long Earl. I've learned a lot from you. Best of luck in your new venture!


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl, thank you and good luck!


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Earl:

It's hard to imagine dbstalk without your guidance and presence. You'll definitely be missed. Best of luck on your new career. And, of course, many thanks for all you've done for all of us here.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

Earl,

I wanted to thank you for always responding to my questions. I'm not one of the big names on this message board, yet whenever I sent you a private message, you always took the time to answer my questions, DBS related or not. I learned a lot from you over the years.

Good luck to you in your future endeavors. The best to you and your family.

Sincerely,
Mike


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

The time and effort you put into this board, everybody here has appreciated it, and will miss you.

Thank You Bob H.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

Earl,

I've followed your exploits since I was a lowly CSR at DTV and was finally able to get an R-10 and needed answers at tivocommunity.

I and all of us here will miss your insights and know that you will continue to fight the good fight.

All the best.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

Good bye and Good Luck Earl, there's not much I can say that hasn't been said already. Congratulations on your new endeavor and your soon to be baby girl, I remember you posting on this forum since my dish days. I will miss your presence here as will everyone else.


----------



## Trehutch (Aug 9, 2007)

You will be missed good luck, and I understand your choice!

Trevor


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

Bye Earl And Good Luck


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

All the best to you and your family Earl. I definately understand how life changes and some of the extreme sacrifices that are needed at times. I hope you keep checking back here from time to time as you will always be remembered. You were always straight forward and kept full composure when things seemed to be completely against you for no just cause. Thanks for EVERYTHING you've done and best of luck to you on things you'll do! Hope to hear from you when things settle down for a little update. (Big Thanks to Mrs. Earl as well for allowing us the privelage of so much of your time... and a Big Sorry to her as well. )

Thank you Earl, I'm proud to know you.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thank you Earl, for all of your hard work in this forum. You have an unbelievable amount of energy and knowledge. I am moving soon, and will have to leave DirecTV behind. I want to thank everybody on the forum for the help I have received, and it seems fitting to start with you., since no one was more helpful on this forum.

Good luck in your new position.


----------



## fredflintrock (Nov 26, 2007)

Earl, my first post is to say goodbye and good luck. I have been reading posts for over a year now. Just thought I would say Thanks for all your posts and the direction you have the HR20 headed in.

Fred


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

All the best to you and your family Earl. Thanks for everything.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for everything and good luck.


----------



## ez2logon (Oct 24, 2006)

Glad the thread was reopened---so that I can add my thanks and best wishes. This site has provided information, entertainment, education and humor to my life, and you were at the center of all of that, Earl. Good luck for you and yours.


----------



## MABSR (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for everything Earl! Best wishes on future endeavors.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow again. Thanks for everything Earl, all the best, and enjoy the stress of not having us hound you all the time.


----------



## D1DAVE (Feb 24, 2006)

Good luck Earl, We will miss you and God blees you and your family.


----------



## bamakid (Jan 21, 2007)

Good luck Earl in your future endeavors and my best to you and your family. 

bamakid


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> To allow the people who are just now seeing this thread for the first time, this thread has been re-opened.
> 
> We'll see that Earl gets a copy of the final thread.
> 
> ...


I lose a hard drive, can't get here for a couple of days, and "the world as we know it" comes to an end. :eek2:

Earl, you'll be missed by all and I'm glad we had our one phone call.

We need more "Earls" in this world.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

Earl,

Good luck with your future endeavors. May they be as successful as the CE program has been...and will continue to be. Thanks for all your hard work and tell your family thank you for their understanding as well.


----------



## Mike__P (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for all you did Earl, I've only been a poster here a short time, but even in this short time I have appreciated your passion and commitment to this process.

Good bye doesn't have to be forever and things are always changing. Maybe after your next promotion you can come back and play.  (With your dear wife's permission of course) 

Blessings on you and your family.

Mike


----------



## feets (Jan 27, 2007)

Good luck Earl ,we'll miss you dude.............:sure:


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Good Bye, Good Luck in your new career. This has been quite a process since the HR20 surfaced.

Always look ahead. Love ur family above all. again Good Luck.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 22, 2006)

This place is not going to be the same.

Best of luck on you new job Earl.


----------



## capdood (Oct 19, 2007)

From one Earl to another, thanks for all your contributions, and best of luck in your new life chapter.

Earl


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

Good luck with your new career Earl. If you are half the educator for your new company as you've been on DBSTalk, you will be greatly successful. Thank you for everything you've taught me on this forum. You will be missed.


----------



## facmgr6569 (Jan 5, 2007)

Best of luck to you and your family as others have said you will be greatly missed around here!


----------



## loowaters (Jun 4, 2007)

Good luck with everything Earl. You've helped incredibly with your knowledge and will be missed.


----------



## jazzyjez (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank-you Earl, and best wishes for the future!
Like many here, I've learned much from you and have appreciated your efforts.


----------



## ddobson (Nov 25, 2003)

Earl you will be missed tremendously here. Somehow when I first started reading this forum and tivocommunity, you name was one of the first I stumbled upon. It hit me because I go to Tinley Park occasionally, visiting the malls of Orland Park. I used to go once a month or so but with gas prices. I'm about an hour east.

Anyway your name was the one that always stuck with me due to your proximity and of course your knowledge.. I always pay closer attention to what you say than others.

I wish you and your family the best for the future and hope your new adventure in life is all you want it to be.

A fan for sure

Dwayne


----------



## Just_Rich (May 9, 2008)

Well I have been coming to this site pretty much everyday for about 7 months now and never joined or obviosly posted after I read this I felt that I had to join and say thank you for all the help that I have recieved from reading you're posts it has been a great help to me and I will miss seeing you here, good luck on you're new job opportunity and more importantly good luck on the new baby.

Rich


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Earl,
Have appreciated your involvement for quite some time now.

Best wishes in your "new life".


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"One" of Earl's marks here:

Join Date: Dec 09, 2006
User# 31191

Join Date: May 09, 2008
User# 67786

*36,595 new members in 17 months.*

*Earl, you'll be missed [and can't be replaced], but good luck with everything in life.*


----------



## jeffstra (Jun 23, 2006)

Good luck Earl! We'll continue to teach and learn from each other but without you, the adult, it will be tougher. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dugger66 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just wanted to add my voice to saying best wishes and good luck.

As a long time Tivo user, I was very nervous when contemplating the change to DirecTVs in-house DVR, and gave serious thought to dropping DirecTV when a moved forced me to abandon my trusty HR-10.

However, I found this forum and found an active and supportive community that helped to understand what I would be giving up and what I would be getting in return. Further, the cutting-edge program and the obvious effort that DirecTV, Earl, and many users here were putting in to making the new DVRs work convinced me to take the risk. A year later, I don't (often) miss my Tivo, and overall and happy with my experience. It would not have happened withour Earl, so thanks!

Mike


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to see you go, Earl! You've always been very helpful whenever someone needed it, and because of that I'm sure your Dad would be very proud. Good luck in all of your future endeavors. You'll definitely be missed.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for your sage and patient responses to my sometimes idotic questions. Your knowlege is amazing, but your professionalism has been enlightening!!

_"The important thing is this: To be able at any moment to sacrifice what we are for what we could become."_

Charles DuBois:


----------



## mtrsc (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of the support and information you have given us over the years. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

Earl,

You're a real class act. It's true that DBSTalk and the CE program will go on just fine, but it won't be the same without you.
Best of luck with this new chapter of your life, and congrats, too.

Thank you for all you did here,
- LoopinFool


----------



## jcwroton (May 25, 2007)

I'll just join the chorus of folks appreciative for all of your hard work and dedication to this forum. I first started lurking a couple of years ago when Directv was getting ready to launch one of their new satellites. Became more interested when the R15 was released and that was when I first started noticing Earl's name. When he became a moderator, I quickly came to appreciate the truth of what he wrote and the way he tried to keep a positive spin on all of the posts. I am also quite thankful for his involvement in making the CE program what it is. I was excited to get my HR20-100 as much for the HD-DVR capabilities as for the chance to participate in the CE program.

I also often wondered how Earl's wife tolerated all of the time he spent on this forum. My wife gives me a hard enough time for the little bit of time I spend here! :lol: 

Earl, best of luck and best of health to you and your family.


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Good bye, Earl. Thank you for all of the time and energy you have put into this forum. I greatly appreciate it and I wish you the best of luck in everything that you do in the future.

~kw2957


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

Earl, 

I like many found this site two years ago when I acquired my first HR20. I was amazed at the positive and helpful spirit created here unlike many sites where users spend most of their time knocking each other. Although I didn't post every day, I lurked often (and downloaded almost every week!) because of the valuable information and positive guidance provided by so many here. I was amazed at the significant investment of time, guidance and spirit you made to the site. You will be missed!

Good luck.


----------



## Dirac (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks, Earl.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! Three days away from DBStalk on vacation and checking on my first missed CE since Sept 07, I find this news and myself posting on page 22!

Good luck, Earl, on your new venture, and have a blast with your well-deserved more family time!


----------



## High Technology (May 26, 2007)

Earl,

Many thanks for all of your dedicated efforts over the last few years - you've certainly made a positive difference here and influenced many, many people. 

I would like to join the masses here in wishing you the best of luck in your new role. All of us know that whereever you are, whatever you'll be doing, you'll be doing it well and in the best interests of others.

As a fellow workaholic and techo-obsessive individual (one with young kids too), the toughest thing to do is to adequately balance your dedication to your job, your hobbies and your family. But when it all clicks, it's pure magic...


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

* All i can say is WOW , we will miss you , all the best :lol: *


----------



## thart (Oct 11, 2006)

We will miss ya!


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

--


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Earl,

Thanks for everything you've done here, and the opportunities you've opened up for all of us here. I doubt I can say anything that hasn't already been said. :grin:

You'll be missed. Good luck and take care! :righton:


----------



## Bobcal (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW.. I have been lurking for a long time, but will come out of hiding to make sure I can say:

*Thank You* for all you have done here for me and others


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Whoa - miss a few days and the entire world changes!

Good luck, Earl - whatever you do, wherever you go.


----------



## cseutter (Feb 3, 2008)

Good Luck Earl and thanks for all the GREAT work you have done


----------



## Vinny (Sep 2, 2006)

Earl...all i can say is thanks for everything you've done for all of us. 

I'm sorry I missed your announcement; but I've been busy lately....My son and his wife just had a baby....my first grandchild!

Thanks for everything....you've been great!


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl,

You were the key reason I thought that this site was worthwhile. Steady and even-handed are a pretty good description of what I saw in your posts. From time-to-time I've revisited the tivocommunity site and have seen your infrequent posts in the same spirit you've used here.

If you can carry the approach you used here to your next opportunity, you'll have a tremendous career.

Thank you and Good Luck!!


----------



## jlagesse (Sep 8, 2007)

Bye Earl. Good luck....


----------



## bsmith (Sep 29, 2007)

Earl,
Thanks for the help. Even though you didn't know you were helping some of us. You will be missed. Good luck and don't worry about the forum. The family comes first. I wish you many blessings and a wonderful time with the family and new endeavors. 
Bill Smith


----------



## bill596 (Dec 15, 2006)

Best of all to you and yours in your new endevors. Thanks for everything.
Bill D


----------



## flytank (Feb 25, 2007)

My jaw is still on the floor. Nevertheless thanks so very much for everything you have done. I join the other 553 posts to wish you the best of luck.

flytank


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Good luck Earl, you'll be missed.


----------



## PalluX (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for everything you have done. Good luck with your future endeavors.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Live Long & Prosper!


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow... seems I always miss this sort of thing on the days they happen. I'm very sorry to see you go Earl, but I completely understand and wish you nothing but the best. I'm honored to have been able to participate in some of the field trials and thank you for selecting me to do so.

Hopefully we'll see you around. Good luck! And congratulations on the new addition to the family (in August).

Bob


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Ciao Paesano...............

Buona Fortuna!!!

You will be missed!!!


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

Never had any personal contact with you but I always knew you were a solid guy. Thanks for all the help you've given us. Good luck to you. Its going to be weird for a little while not seeing your name around anymore


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, what a surprise. Good luck to you in your new life and thanks for all you have done for us here at DBStalk. I for one have learned a lot.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Groundhog45 said:


> Wow, what a surprise. Good luck to you in your new life and thanks for all you have done for us here at DBStalk. I for one have learned a lot.


SHOCK is more like it.   

In the same manner that you took to announce this major change....it would take a lengthy "farewell: and "best wishes" from our side.

Clearly this is a major and difficult personal and professional decsion, which involved a great deal of thought on your part.

Having just returned from a long and hard business trip late last night, and learning of this at that time....it reminded me that life is short and these kinds of changes happen all the time.

In any case...you must know that your contributions and role here are virtually impossible to replace, however, DBSTalk will go forward. But things around here will always be just a bit different.

The only good I can see coming out of it (besides your personal life improvement, of course) from my view, is that now in about another 12.8 years, I'll be able to catch up to your post count. :hurah: :lol:

Regardless, we all thank you for everything, wish you the best in your trails ahead, and hope we can meet up some time again in the future.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, sorry to see you go. I hope everything works out well for you. Good luck with all of your future endeavors.


----------



## mlac_007 (Jun 1, 2007)

Best of Luck Earl, you will be missed......


----------



## Jotas (Jan 5, 2006)

Earl, best wishes. Since joining first Tivocommunity and now Dbstalk.com I have thoroughly enjoyed your reviews and your insight and helpful posts. Best of luck!


----------



## vikefan (Jan 20, 2008)

Earl, I've learned alot on this site. Thanks for sharing about your father. He sounds like a man who has a special place in Heaven. The apple has'nt fallen far from the tree. I'm sure he is proud of you. You have a good heart and may God continue to bless you and your family. Take care


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

Good luck and thanks for been a good human being.


----------



## daa2202 (Jan 15, 2007)

Earl,

The volume of responses here should tell you just how much your efforts have been appreciated.

Thank you for everything you've done for all of us (and DirecTV), and my very best wishes to you and your family...and good luck in all of your future endeavors.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Earl, I've said it once and I'll say it again, you *ARE* the man! Best wishes for a stress free transition. I know that whatever you do it will turn to gold. Thanks for everything sir!


----------



## ironman (Jul 31, 2006)

Earl,

Years ago you answered all my PM's that I was too shy to share. I appreciated that greatly as well as reading your thoughts and insights since then. 

Good luck and best wishes to you and your family.

Thank you Earl.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Good buy Earl and good luck.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry and Happy at the same time. Sorry to see you leave, but happy you are doing what you want to do, to take a risk, and happy to be able to come here at DBS to find so many helpful people that have learned from you Earl, and you will still be helping us Earl, though not directly, but with the information and knowledge you gained over the years and have handed down to other people for them to help us
Thank you, and God Bless


----------



## loungeofmusic (Nov 26, 2007)

Earl - I have read so many of your posts and seen the patience you have shown. I am not wired that way, so I salute you! Thanks for all your efforts and for the CE program and good luck with anything and all that you do in the future but you will be missed. Of course no one has ever really tried to give up dbstalk before so let us know what it's like


----------



## tyrap (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks- It sounds like a perfect Mothers Day gift for your Family.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you Earl!!!!


----------



## Swheat (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck in all you do.


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

Good luck and best of wishes to you in your new endeavor.

Thanks for everything you've done for everyone here over the years.

Hopefully the fantasy football league will return this year with you as a part of it.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Earl and God bless!


----------



## lpctv (Aug 26, 2006)

I echo the following sentiments...take care, Earl.



paulman182 said:


> Best of luck to you and your family. I wish you could know how much you have helped so many of us!


----------



## playboy1972 (May 24, 2006)

Haven't visited the forum in a while, just read about you leaving the site. Just wanted to thank you for responding to a "newbie" who was just learning the aspects of forums, internet, and HDTV components. You should be proud of the hard work you have done for everyone in this community. I know you are doing what is in your heart so from that standpoint it is hard to be sad. People deserve chances to make changes in their life to make things different. May you have a happy healthy child and may all your dreams come true. Best of Luck, PB1972


----------



## uncrph90 (Aug 29, 2002)

Earl,

Thank you for everything you have done to help poor idiots like me. Eversince tivocommunity.com I have appreciated your help. 
Thanks again and congratulations on your coming addition to your family.


----------



## bookbinder (Feb 4, 2007)

Earl, I've only discovered dbstalk a little over a year ago and reading the forums and being in the chatroom makes me feel like you're a close personal friend,as I,m sure alot of people feel! You will be immensely missed by me as you've brought sanity to difficult times with the HR20. I envy the next group of people you'll be working with because they are getting a great person as well as a valuable asset. Best of luck in all that you do in life and as Spock would say"live long and prosper". Thanks for sharing yourself with all of us.Goodbye!!!


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Best Wishes to you, Earl.
Thanks for your hard work, patience, and perseverance.

Good Luck!


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Earl ..

I remember your early days over at TiVoCommunity. In fact, after I joined TC back in March 2000, I remember some of your posts. You were often a help there as just a member, and always a help here as a mod. 

Also, thanks for not lashing out or taking it personal when I would refer to the HR20 as a "boat anchor." Yep .. I still have VERY mixed feelings about this box that held such promise (especially since I have been stuck at "Step 1 of 2" for about 26 hours and think I lost recordings due to x0233!), but you have always been a great help at finding the answers I needed.

Good luck in all you do, and blessings to your family! 'Hope to see you drop by on occasion just to say "HI." Or maybe we'll see you on a forum some day for "the next big thing" after DVRs. After all, we all still love shiny new toys!


----------



## Bollocks (Jun 4, 2006)

Earl

I am really sorry to see you go, but happier that you have made the decision of where you spend your time. Your decision is not a step back from the forum, but it is a step forward where you can enjoy your family and live life to the fullest. TV is only part of what makes life better. Thanks for everything you have done for us.


----------



## aphex (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck with your future endeavors, Earl. You were certainly an asset to this community and will be missed however everyone needs to make changes and move on with life. Thanks for all your help and assistance through the years.


----------



## MrDad0330 (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you Earl for all you have done. You have been a great captain of a ship in rough and unknown waters. I am sure many of us feel alone without your guidance but I am sure you left us in good hands. 
I have learned so much from DBStalk to the point this is a hobby for me. Your efforts have been mostly responsible for that and I thank you sincerely. DBS is a huge family and it feels "Dad" is gone now. I have made many friends in this forum and I owe that to you. 
Best of luck Earl! I wish only the best for you and your family. I know this family at DBS will continue on as you set the plate well for us. Bless you Earl...
Franklin Brown (Mrdad033)
Harrisburg Pa


----------



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey Earl, thanks for all the help and advice you've provided to the forum...I believe it was you on the TiVo Community Forum who pointed me here, and I've been here ever since! 

Good luck in all that you do in the future!


----------



## Halr (Sep 12, 2005)

wow... Smooth sailing, wishing you well...


----------



## John in Georgia (Sep 24, 2006)

Whoa, whoa, whoa! Who will I suggest spelling and grammatical changes to now? Or is that, "To whom will I now suggest spelling and grammatical changes?" 

Thank you for everything, Earl Bonovich. 

Best wishes,


----------



## tjboyd (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow Earl... Thank you for all you've shared with us... Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Earl,

Most of all, you ARE appreciated for the time, the skills and the caring you have shared over such a long bumpy road. You know you have accomplished some very unique things: you have helped fashion a whole new development direction for a major software developer and you have helped assemble a dedicated cadre of caring and involved users.

-- Dedicated and loyal customers who relish working with a Company that is willing to expose all it's strengths and weaknesses, the good and bad -- It's not a very common working relationship in our world today, but you helped make that a reality.

It is refreshing and uplifting to have the good guys and the honest and caring folks win - together.


----------



## mrac (Jan 27, 2008)

Good luck, it nice to see someone positive. Hate to loose you.


----------



## rsc (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, I have been out of the loop for the past couple of weeks with a new daughter of my own at home. While I haven't been a big poster, I have been following the CE process since Feb 07.
Thank you for all you have done with DBSTalk and the CE program! Good luck with your new career! Also remember, more time with your family is always a good thing.


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Good Luck Earl and thanks for everything. Please enroll in Forum Moderators Anonymous so they can help you with your withdrawals.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl, Thanx for all your help in some of the early HR20 and SWM issues etc. Great orgs have great leaders and you truely sowed that. Good luck on your new adventure.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, if you're going where I think you're going, then I'll see you on the other side mate. Be safe in your journey and enjoy it. I bet we'll see you back here in a few years


----------



## smimi10 (May 22, 2006)

Good luck, Earl. It's been great reading all your posts and getting all that great information from you over the years. 

Thanks.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Good luck and thank you! I like everyone else here really appreciated all that you have provided here. Again, many thanks!


----------



## VTerp (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Earl, your forums were a great introduction to the world of DVRs and to DTV. Your knowledge and candor was greatly appreciated. Good Luck!


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

Good luck Earl. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## fornextloop (Mar 15, 2007)

All that I can say is Thank You!


----------



## rm226 (Nov 1, 2006)

Earl... Your a class act.. Thanks for all your hard work. It definitely made ours a lot easier.


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

Been away for a while so this comes as quite a shock. Good luck and best wishes in your new endeavor!


----------



## todd_beedy (Jan 16, 2008)

Goodbye Earl from a quiet one off on the other side of the room. thank you for what you have helped do here.

-Todd M. Beedy


----------



## bigcementpond (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for everything you've given to the users of the forum. You and the other mods here have a tremendous amount of dedication.


----------



## troman (Mar 9, 2007)

Earl, we've never chatted but I've been a fan of your contributions to Dbstalk for well over a year. In fact, I now realize I've been reading your posts as Ebonovic on the tivocommunity forum for long before that - I just never put 2 and 2 together!

Thank you and Best of luck to you and your family!


----------



## Tike1994 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for everything that you've done. I barely find time to check in once a week for new information and to get the CE's, what you have done is truely AMAZING.

For those of us in the Chicagoland area, we should get together and buy Earl a beer (or two, or three . . .).

Thanks again for everything. You will be missed!!!


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Earl... the only thing consistant is change. Going through change will get us stronger and better. Best Luck to you!


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good Luck Earl and best wishes we will miss you


----------



## Ronv (May 29, 2006)

Good Luck Earl and best wishes.


----------



## 69 Z-28 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Earl. Even though I've posted very little, I've read what you had to say a lot. Good luck to you with your future endeavors.


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm glad the thread was reopened.

I think the size of this thread says it all. I don't think there is a single member here that Earl has not helped. I'm pretty good when it comes to this stuff, so I haven't had a lot of questions, but when I did it was amazing how quick Earl was posting the answer.

Good luck wherever the future takes you. This place won't be the same.:gott: :crying:


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

Earl,

Enjoy the journey.


----------



## RobertDeckman (Nov 14, 2006)

Like the fine water droplets in a spray, you will be mist.

Good luck, Earl!


----------



## HuzorDaddy (Feb 10, 2008)

Best of luck in your new career, and an expanding family. I appreciate everything I've learned here because of fine folks like you.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn...go away for a week and look what I miss.

Always a day late and a dollar short.

Earl, I wish you the best. Having just made a major career change myself, I understand the gravity of the decision. Since my new job takes me to Chicago, maybe I'll see you around.

Good Luck and Godspeed.

Rugged


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

Goodbye and good luck!! I will miss your posts, from a technical insight, ethical and humorous point of view.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

Earl,

The R15 was my first DVR. I made the decision to get the R15 based on what I read mostly from you on this forum back when it was first released. Since then I have loved being a part of this community. I always looked forward to your insightful posts and 'tricks' you would teach us about the R15 and then the HR20. 

I wish you the best in your new endeavor. I know the forum is in good hands with the great Mods in place now, but I can't imagine how hard it must be for you to let go.

God Speed!


----------



## darklight (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a HR20 and an R15 in large part because of Earl and the DBSTalk community. Sorry to see him go but I appreciate what he left behind.

So long, and thanks for all the fish!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

OK, it was funny. Now come on back and log in. It does not look right without the avatar and super moderator mising from your name.

I was just joking when I banned you!


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow Indeed!!!!
I have been away the last couple of weeks with lots of work and the reorganized boards have made me take a look around when I saw this.

So Earl if you are still looking another huge Thank You! Your help has been outstanding. I just can't believe you are working for DISH now  

Truly many thanks and I think as a testament to his efforts my wife who "just wants this box to work right" knows of Earl. So that is a far reach of influence.

Best of luck to you and your family and three cheers for your family who I have thought of many times, when even though I appreciate your input I have often thought, does Earl have a life outside of here?


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry I missed this last week...

Good luck Earl, you will be missed but you leave knowing you have made a difference. AS I'm sure you will in the next chapter of your life. :righton:


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Just wanted to add my well wishes, Earl. I know making change isn't easy, but I'm sure you'll succeed just as you did here at DBSTalk. You will definitely be missed.


----------



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

Goodbye, and I hope to catch you on the Stevenson


----------



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Earl, we will all miss you, and never forget all of your efforts and patience, with all of us. Best of luck in you, your family and your new new venture.


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

What can I say that hasn't already been said? You've helped me here and over at TCF. I've learned *a ton* from you and others.....Thanks and good luck!


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Many of the greatest have left and came back one day. No matter where you are a computer will be available. A "howdy" will be appreciated.


----------



## JonW (Dec 21, 2006)

So long from the forums, Earl and best of luck in your next venture. 

And if your new job in any way involves working on these toys we all love, go get 'em and do what you can to help make these recorders what we all know they could be.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Many thanks, Earl. Your knowledge, your commitment, and your integrity were a big factor in why I kept coming back to this forum.

Today is the first time that I took the time to read Earl's post and I have to say that the comments about his father really hit me hard. So forgive my trip down memory lane...

I still have my father. Over the past several years, I've been reminded what an amazing man he is. Perhaps it's because I finally have 2 young ones of my own (Two girls that have me wrapped around their fingers...) but I have a greater understanding of what it means to be a father and husband.

My dad was never the type of man who made a big deal about things. He just worked hard (both at his job and around the house) and did his best. At the tiny church that I grew up in, he did just about everything except preach. He would drive the bus, fix anything that needed to be fixed, even lead singing. If someone nearby needed some electrical work done, my dad would go help out. He coached little league for awhile, and made so many sacrifices of his own time to drive my brother and I to practices for band and sports. He fed my love of electronic toys: the Atari 2600 when it first came out and, when I graduated high school, a cool Atari 400 computer with an amazing 16K of memory.

He taught me how to shoot free throws and scoop up a grounder. He taught me how to change my own oil and how to run electrical wire. What I didn't realize at the time was that he was teaching me much more than that. He taught me to serve others. To work hard, keep your word, and be a man of integrity. To help without expecting anything in return. That there are consequences to my actions so choose wisely. To love God and to love my wife. I mess up a lot and it makes me appreciate his example even more.

I can't remember my father telling me that he loved me when I was a child (he tells me often now) but, looking back, I never doubted that he loved me because he displayed love. Earl's letter has reminded me that I need to tell him more often how much I love him and that one of the greatest things I can do to honor my father is to follow his wonderful example. Father's Day is just around the corner. Make it count, everyone.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

Good luck in your new career, Earl, and thank you for all the helpful information you've posted. 

Regards,
Michael


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Earl, thanks for all your help. You'll be missed.


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

I know the feeling needing to spend more time with the family. I lost the first ten years of my daughter's life due to me doing two jobs, one while working full time at a Burbank, CA post production facility and the other working freelance in the sports TV world as a slow-motion replay operator for major sports teams (Lakers, Kings, Ducks, Dodgers, Angels) And then the hockey lockout happened and actually gave me the perfect opportunity to stop the freelance work and just do the full time job. Best decision I made.

So best of luck aways, Earl and do stop by once in a while to let us know you're still out there, tinkering.


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you, Earl, and best of luck in the future to you and yours.

Live long and prosper.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I sure hope Earl pokes his head into this thread and sees all the kind words.

He will be missed indeed.


----------



## tabraha (Jan 23, 2007)

Earl, the thread just caught my attention and I want to thank you for your hard work and greatly informative posts. Also, thanks for your patience. Patience is sorely lacking on most of the corners of the internet and that was one of the strong things you bring to the table. Best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## flexpackman (Sep 29, 2007)

Earl,

Just caught this thread myself.... 

Can't add much more in praises and good luck than all that has already been said. 

It was you that brought me over from the "other" site. I remember very often when you tried to discuss any of the "non-Tivo" DVR's, knives where thrown in your back. But I seen your optimism and it convinced me to go the HR-20 route and have never turned back since. 

Thanks again for all your help and knowledge!!!!!!


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Earl:

I simply want to wish you the best in whatever you do in the future and wherever that takes you. I still remember Santa and still remember how excited I was to realize D* was listening and wanted to take a leap of faith and open up Beta to a whole new level than what had existed in the technology field prior to Santa. I am convinced that you made it all possible by being able to win everyone's trust and confidence and then maintain that trust and confidence.

If you ever get to Phoenix send me a PM and the drinks (or coffee) is on me.

John


----------



## giden (Sep 13, 2006)

Earl, allow me to add my thanks for your always insightful and valuable help. Be well and God bless.


----------



## Thunder7 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Earl for all you have given us in support of our DirecTV activities. I for one completely understand when changes have to be made for the better, and wish you the best of luck in the future.


----------



## FireMedic8039 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank You Earl. You and your team helped me start the HD revolution in my home at its inception. The help from the staff and others here were PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## stevenlhudson (Sep 23, 2007)

Earl, I don't post, I just read, and I have followed you from the Tivo forum to DBSTalk. You are the very best! You are a hero to me. Thanks for your service to this and past communities. And thanks for your time and talent. You have helped me in many ways. Keep "thinking like and engineer" and look forward to a bright future. You deserve the very best! I will miss you greatly.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, we're going to continue to let this thread live until late in the day of May 25th (next Sunday). Earl was quite the prolific poster  and to pay homage, the thread will be open (roughly) one minute for every post that Earl ever made 

That means 28,158 minutes which is 19.55 days. This thread was posted on the afternoon of 5/6 so we will close it late evening on 5/25.

You have one more week to offer or re-offer your appreciation.


----------



## bullitt (Apr 27, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, we're going to continue to let this thread live until late in the day of May 25th (next Sunday). Earl was quite the prolific poster  and to pay homage, the thread will be open (roughly) one minute for every post that Earl ever made
> 
> That means 28,158 minutes which is 19.55 days. This thread was posted on the afternoon of 5/6 so we will close it late evening on 5/25.
> 
> You have one more week to offer or re-offer your appreciation.


How does it feel to be "The End Of An Era"? You will be sorely missed, Good Luck!


----------



## Twister18 (Dec 22, 2004)

Best of luck to you and your family Earl.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, we're going to continue to let this thread live until late in the day of May 25th (next Sunday). Earl was quite the prolific poster  and to pay homage, the thread will be open (roughly) one minute for every post that Earl ever made
> 
> That means 28,158 minutes which is 19.55 days. This thread was posted on the afternoon of 5/6 so we will close it late evening on 5/25.
> 
> You have one more week to offer or re-offer your appreciation.


If you add in all the PM's he answered you have to leave it open another month :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

houskamp said:


> If you add in all the PM's he answered you have to leave it open another month :lol:


I'd say that you're short by 6 months...:lol:

Earl, we miss you man!


----------



## jpercia (Jan 10, 2007)

Earl,
I started coming here in December 2006 when I got my HR20. Without you and DBStalk my HR20 soon would have been thrown out the window. I became a regular visitor here and one thing I quickly learned to do every time I visited was to search for all post by Earl Bonovitch because they were always the most helpful. Thanks for all your help and good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you for all the service you have done to DBSTalk. You are one of the principal players in transforming DBSTalk into what it is today.

Even if I do Dish Network stuff and am a cable subscriber (and shhh...-oh well, I know my parents were at one point pre-2002 part of some D* hacking thing - I remember vividly the days we'd find new locals and I'd look for what market they were in, like the time WTVR came in), I still thank you.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, I have been off for a while and did not learn this news till now.

As always for such situations I am sad of losing a valuable person and source of information, but happy to know that you are going on with new adventures.

Thanks and good luck Earl.


----------



## curbside (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Earl. It was your posts on tivocommunity.com that I looked forward to and which finally convinced me to move on to the new HR20.

Good luck to you!

Doug


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Alexandrepsf said:


> Wow, I have been off for a while and did not learn this news till now.
> 
> As always for such situations I am sad of losing a valuable person and source of information, but happy to know that you are going on with new adventures.
> 
> Thanks and good luck Earl.


We were all very surprised as you are now.

We're hoping Earl pops in to see all his tributes here, so he can see all the real appreciation comments on all his contributions.


----------



## burnside (Oct 9, 2006)

Best wishes Earl. Enjoy the new direction of your life and don't be afraid to drop in once in a while. 

burnside


----------



## christo76 (Sep 12, 2006)

WOW... haven't been on very often in the past several weeks.... but WOW..

Good Luck and Thanks Earl.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

We've got some news from Earl... and on that note this thread is closed:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129051


----------

